# Agenten im Einsatz



## Pesling (24. August 2005)

Wie wärs mit einem Sammel-Thread für Agenten in Action? Eventuell können die Jungs von Agent!Bikes ja was für ihre Galerie brauchen...ich mach mal den Anfang:


----------



## aurelio (24. August 2005)

Hier mein Agent Smith im Dienst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (25. August 2005)

Gute Idee!
Werden echt mal eine Galerie anlegen, bei denen alle Leute zeigen können, was sie so drauf haben.

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind:
Freut euch auf das sehr bald erscheinende agent!bikes teamvideo 2005! Ist in Arbeit und wird demnächst zum Downloaden bereitstehen!

Schönen Gruss,
Basti


----------



## CDRacer (26. August 2005)

Nochmal dem Marc sein Agent im Einsatz...


----------



## Pesling (27. August 2005)




----------



## KapitanKaktus (30. August 2005)

Bevor ich dieses Pic poste möchte ich mich schon mal für die Veröffentlichung entschuldigen!! 
Einfach nur gut getroffen:


----------



## trialer1 (30. August 2005)

Najut wa. Hier is denn mal mein Agent und der vonnem Kumpel im Einsatz. Tommy das is für dich^^. Wenn ihr noch mehr sehen wollt geht auf www.berlin-rides.de


----------



## crazy-spy (30. August 2005)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich dieses Pic poste möchte ich mich schon mal für die Veröffentlichung entschuldigen!!
> Einfach nur gut getroffen:



dreckiger ar$ch 
glaubst wohl du könntest dir alles erlauben... tze! 
warum hab ich dir das Bild nur jemals geschickt? 

@all: schöne Bilder, weitermachen!


----------



## bella (30. August 2005)

[email protected]/Konadrop


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (30. August 2005)

[email protected] da sieht man wieder das man mit hard tails alles machen kann   .... was is das für ne gabel??

@CrazySpy: ich glaub du bist das der auf dem bild von  KapitanKaktus drauf is.... wohl ziemlich schiss um die eier gehabt... was?


----------



## crazy-spy (30. August 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> @CrazySpy: ich glaub du bist das der auf dem bild von  KapitanKaktus drauf is.... wohl ziemlich schiss um die eier gehabt... was?



Sers,

jau der bin ich wohl in der wohl lustigsten Pose meines Lebens 
Kurz davor ist mir bei nem Grindversuch auf der Subbox da meine HS33 gefreckt, so dass ich den ganzen Tag brakeless fahrn musste (die folgenden 4 Wochen ausserdem - GEIL!) und joa, wollte da nen Sprocket drauf machen, aber irgendwie wollts net so wie ich *g* 


Grüssle 

PS: Tat nicht weh, hatte Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bella (31. August 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr, das muesste eine Marzocchi Drop Off II/2004 sein.


----------



## Pesling (31. August 2005)

bella schrieb:
			
		

> pSyChOgRiNsEr, das muesste eine Marzocchi Drop Off II/2004 sein.



Die ist Waffengrau...das ist die DO 1.


----------



## bella (1. September 2005)

merci Pesling, werds ihr ausrichten


----------



## MTXR (9. September 2005)

da tu ich auch mal spenden 






PS : die grimasse ist absicht


----------



## Guru (9. September 2005)

Blöde Frage, aber wie isn die Sohle von den Schuhen und welche Schuhe sin des? Meine sind grad ziemlich zerlegt und das Modell gibts nimma


----------



## Pesling (9. September 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (10. September 2005)

sind vans off the wall ... modell tnt in braun ... vans rocken einfach cuz of waffelsohe !!! da brauchst keine klickies.. du klebst einfach nur an den pedalen. 

@pesling : coole action, geile bilder aber übertreibs mal net mit der menge 


edit : wenn du dir eh neue kaust hol dir die no school denn die sehen geiler aus. ich hab die jetzt als normale schuhe für schule und ausgehen und so aber die werden in n paar monaten auch wieder bikeschuhe werden ^^


----------



## Pesling (10. September 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> @pesling : coole action, geile bilder aber übertreibs mal net mit der menge



Ich fahr nunmal gerne und viel Rad


----------



## MTXR (10. September 2005)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr nunmal gerne und viel Rad


mir gehts genau so .. nur ich fahr noch net so gut wie du


----------



## psycco (23. September 2005)

so hier ich ma beim 5m table  jaaaaa soll kiss of death "darstellen" is aber ganz schöne kurze flugzeit bei 5m  naja muss ich weidda üben....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo an alle,
Hab hier auch noch etwas in der UserGalerie gefunden, bin zwar nicht ich, aber scheint irgend ein User von MTB-News zu sein, Falls der betreffende User nicht hier abgebildet sein will, nehm ich das bild einfach wieder raus, einfach PM an mich.


----------



## crazy-spy (3. Oktober 2005)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> Hab hier auch noch etwas in der UserGalerie gefunden, bin zwar nicht ich, aber scheint irgend ein User von MTB-News zu sein, Falls der betreffende User nicht hier abgebildet sein will, nehm ich das bild einfach wieder raus, einfach PM an mich.



Sers,

ne ist schon okay!
Das ist der Stanley, Teamfahrer von agent!bikes. Von daher hat das schon seine Richtigkeit hier.

LG
Basti


----------



## killaking-flow (3. Oktober 2005)

der neue agent im einsatz






erster orange im einsatz


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (3. Oktober 2005)

was mir bei fahrradfahrern immer wieder auffällt das sie dick die unterarm muskeln ham .. vorallem street...die werden ja auch am meisten reißen.... bei den dhler sind die eher vorne am schienenbein durch das abfedern... muss aber nich sein... stell ich mir nur so vor


----------



## MTXR (4. Oktober 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> was mir bei fahrradfahrern immer wieder auffällt das sie dick die unterarm muskeln ham .. vorallem street...die werden ja auch am meisten reißen.... bei den dhler sind die eher vorne am schienenbein durch das abfedern... muss aber nich sein... stell ich mir nur so vor



hast recht mit den unterarmen bei street/dirt bikern ^^ 
ps : slalom wheelie fahren trainiert die bauchmuskeln 

edit :
nochmal ontopic


----------



## crazy-spy (4. Oktober 2005)

Jau das rockt doch schon alles subba hier! 
Weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (4. Oktober 2005)

Hier noch 2 Street Sachen von mir (schlechte Quali, nachts gefilmt...)


----------



## hardtail rider (29. Oktober 2005)

dann spende cih dcoh auch mal 
der no foot is aber ******* des weiß cih hatte da voll schiss weil cih mich am tag vorher auf die nüsse gesetzt hab
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=646777


----------



## Mr.T (30. Oktober 2005)

Hier mein Agent Schmidt und Ich bei unserer Lieblingsbeschäftigung! Wer sagen kann wer blöder guckt bekommt ein Eis!


----------



## MTXR (30. Oktober 2005)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Agent Schmidt und Ich bei unserer Lieblingsbeschäftigung! Wer sagen kann wer blöder guckt bekommt ein Eis!




ich hätte gerne ein eis  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/171863/size/big/ppuser/21719


----------



## Mr.T (31. Oktober 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte gerne ein eis
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/171863/size/big/ppuser/21719



Ok Du hast gewonnen! Schickst mir deine Adresse per PN und das Eis geht schnellstmöglich raus!


----------



## crazy-spy (31. Oktober 2005)

ich glaub, da kennt ihr mich noch nicht


----------



## fashizzel (31. Oktober 2005)

ich fahr zwar kein agent, aber ich mach euch alle fertig.


----------



## crazy-spy (31. Oktober 2005)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr zwar kein agent, aber ich mach euch alle fertig.




grosse klappe, nichts dahinter   



mehr fotos jungs!


----------



## hardtail rider (1. November 2005)

so ne jetzt no nen kleiner abubaca
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=649575


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (1. November 2005)

Moar, madig, ich mag auch so Tricks können 

Aber dumm schauen kann ich auch gut...


----------



## hardtail rider (2. November 2005)

so nochmla nen paar bilder von mir
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=596614
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=596611
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=596612
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=596613
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=596618
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=633750
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=633749


----------



## Molox (6. November 2005)

sososo auch mal was von mir


----------



## Pesling (6. November 2005)

Heute mal streeten wegen schlechtem Wetter:


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (6. November 2005)

@molox: fein fein... aber da guckt so ein stein auffällig ausm boden...


----------



## Molox (6. November 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> @molox: fein fein... aber da guckt so ein stein auffällig ausm boden...




der stein wurde ja auch als kicker missbraucht aber das steht auch beim foto dabei also in der gallerie ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (6. November 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> der stein wurde ja auch als kicker missbraucht aber das steht auch beim foto dabei also in der gallerie ...



Jau, ist doch egal Trotzdem super! Ich kann den bis heute nicht gescheid, irgendwie bin ich da zu verkrampft... naja, jedenfalls geht endlich ma bunnyhop360 und fullcab


----------



## MTXR (8. November 2005)

bunnyhop 360 .. fein fein. ich krieg grad mal mit ach und krach einen 180 hin ausm bunny. 
@molox : was ist das für ein trick aufm letzten bild ?? 

ein bild von meinem no footer (endlich gelernt  ) ist in meiner gallery


----------



## CDRacer (8. November 2005)

Molox machtn Barspin auf dem Bild. Hier mal ein Bild von meinen wenigen Stunden die ich bisher auf einem Agent unterwegs war. Allerdings hab ich den noch nich ganz gestanden   





edit: Danke an den Hugo für das Bild...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (8. November 2005)

schön....


----------



## Demoniac (12. November 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> schön....


Mehr hinzufügen kann ich da auch nicht


----------



## Urlauber (22. November 2005)

Demoniac schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr hinzufügen kann ich da auch nicht



doch: herrlisch !


----------



## aurelio (16. Dezember 2005)

Jaa der Chris hats halt drauf 

Hier mal was von heute nachmittag:


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (18. Dezember 2005)

auch mal was von mir )) ich weiß... bin net so der pro aber egal 
der mitm roten trikot und dem blauen helm bin ich mitm agent und das andere is mein trainer der so lieb is und mich immer mitnimmt... nochmal danke an ihn

http://rapidshare.de/files/9383606/goil.wmv.html


----------



## MTXR (18. Dezember 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> auch mal was von mir )) ich weiß... bin net so der pro aber egal
> der mitm roten trikot und dem blauen helm bin ich mitm agent und das andere is mein trainer der so lieb is und mich immer mitnimmt... nochmal danke an ihn
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/9383606/goil.wmv.html




gut da kann man noch einiges dran verbessern aber jeder fängt ja mal klein an... ich glaube irgendwann stelle ich mal aus meiner anfangszeit was on


----------



## Urlauber (18. Dezember 2005)

so, nu auch ma n paar Bilder von mir:



 













Zum vergrößern einfach klicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (18. Dezember 2005)

echt geil !!!


----------



## hardtail rider (31. Dezember 2005)

go urlauber!!!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (2. Januar 2006)

so nachmal was von mir  
http://rapidshare.de/files/10282898/Bild_089.mov.html


----------



## Rayndeor (3. Januar 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> so nachmal was von mir
> http://rapidshare.de/files/10282898/Bild_089.mov.html



n Double Barspin wär besser gekommen.
aber nich schlecht , seit wann fährste?


----------



## MTXR (3. Januar 2006)

naja der trick ist standard und leicht. im bunny hop wär geiler gekommen ...
sorry aber erwarte grad mal nicht so den dollen applaus


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (3. Januar 2006)

@Rayndeor: ja bin dabei ^^
@MTXR: bekomm mein bunny hop nich so hoch oder hab ka wann ich da losschmetter muss...


----------



## crazy-spy (4. Januar 2006)

Ist doch egal, der Spass zählt  Kommt alles noch 
Weitermachen!

Gute Nacht Leute!


----------



## MTXR (4. Januar 2006)

sollte nicht so negativ klingen ^^ ride on !
jeder fängt mal klein an. lerne der bunny barspin ja auch grad erst.


----------



## dragonflyer (4. Januar 2006)

hab heute mal angefangen barspin zu üben aber irgendwie wills net funtzen. habt ihr paar tipps für mich. 
ich hab glaub ich probleme dabei aufm bike zu bleibe ich spring meistens ab. aber brauch nochn paar mehr tipps. 
wäre cool von euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (4. Januar 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hab heute mal angefangen barspin zu üben aber irgendwie wills net funtzen. habt ihr paar tipps für mich.
> ich hab glaub ich probleme dabei aufm bike zu bleibe ich spring meistens ab. aber brauch nochn paar mehr tipps.
> wäre cool von euch




im bunny hop oder ganz normal ausm stand / fahrt ?

ausm stand einfach nur sattel klemmen vorne n bisschen hochziehen und nach hinten lehnen. geht eigentlich voll einfach. die richtige mischung aus geschwindigkeit und so kommt ganz von alleine. wenn du ne doppelbrücke haben solltest brauchst aöllerdings ne andere gabel


----------



## Rayndeor (4. Januar 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hab heute mal angefangen barspin zu üben aber irgendwie wills net funtzen. habt ihr paar tipps für mich.
> ich hab glaub ich probleme dabei aufm bike zu bleibe ich spring meistens ab. aber brauch nochn paar mehr tipps.
> wäre cool von euch




gaaanz einfach (ohne scheiss)
also, langsam fahren,
sattel klemmen,(am besten isses wenns auf kniehöhe is),
dann nach hinten(mitm Ruck),
dann lenker drehn und wieder fangen.

setz dich mal hin und übs, man brauch ein paar versuche, aber du schaffst das schon


----------



## aurelio (4. Januar 2006)

Rayndeor schrieb:
			
		

> setz dich mal hin und übs, man brauch ein paar versuche, aber du schaffst das schon



Im Sitzen geht das ganz besonders gut


----------



## Guru (4. Januar 2006)

Rayndeor schrieb:
			
		

> gaaanz einfach (ohne scheiss)
> also, langsam fahren,
> sattel klemmen,(am besten isses wenns auf kniehöhe is),
> dann nach hinten(mitm Ruck),
> ...



Ich krieg diese ver****te (  ) Klemmerei von dem Sattel net hin... Sattel isset net, Höhe auch net, bin entweder zu blöd oder zu schwach...


----------



## Urlauber (5. Januar 2006)

boa, da gehts ja schon los.

also du gehst hinter, fast wie zu nem manual, klemmst dann den Sattel, und wirfst dann den Lenker, wenn ud merkst, du kannst einigermaßen Spannung mit deinen Beinen machen, dass das VR oben bleibt. Dann wieder fangen.


----------



## Xiao (5. Januar 2006)

ja barspin mit bhop verbunden is aber bissl anderst oder ?

da brauch man doch das klemmen nicht ... oder ?!

weiss gar net wie ich das immer gemacht hab -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (5. Januar 2006)

thx ich werd weiter üben mit den tipps  

Edit:

hab heute wieder 1h geübt und schaff schon nen halben aber es wird langsam ;-) hätte auch schon fast nen ganzen geschafft 

also danke nochmal


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (6. Januar 2006)

nochmal was von mir...
leider en bissel umständlich sorry
http://rapidshare.de/files/10539788/DSC06763.JPG.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/10542521/DSC06767.JPG.html

aber ich glaub ich hab en sehfehler oder so... weil beim ersten bild fehlt ja wohl das eine standrohr oder?


----------



## Munich-Biker (7. Januar 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal was von mir...
> leider en bissel umständlich sorry
> http://rapidshare.de/files/10539788/DSC06763.JPG.html
> http://rapidshare.de/files/10542521/DSC06767.JPG.html
> ...



warum lädst du die Bilder nicht einfach ins IBC Fotoalbum?


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (7. Januar 2006)

hat irgendwie nich geklappt...


----------



## Urlauber (7. Januar 2006)

sorry für OT, aber zum zweiten Bild kann ich nur sagen: geh mal aufs Klo ! 

ned so ernst nehmen


----------



## MTXR (7. Januar 2006)

hier auch mal n kleiner x.up von mir in meiner 4 jahre alten, viel zu kurzen jacke


----------



## Molox (7. Januar 2006)

nicht schlecht...!


----------



## Pesling (8. Januar 2006)




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (8. Januar 2006)

kann ich nich sehen :'(


----------



## Pesling (8. Januar 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich nich sehen :'(



Album is ma wieder fratze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (9. Januar 2006)

jetzt isset wieder da ^^ nett nett. hattest nich schon mal so ein reingestellt ? 
finds lustig dass da im hintergrund grad einer hingeflogen ist ^^


----------



## Pesling (9. Januar 2006)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt isset wieder da ^^ nett nett. hattest nich schon mal so ein reingestellt ?
> finds lustig dass da im hintergrund grad einer hingeflogen ist ^^




Ne is vom WE - ja der Kinderradfahrer is witzig


----------



## Demoniac (11. Januar 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Ne is vom WE - ja der Kinderradfahrer is witzig


Kinderradfahrer^^
Macht der Bodenturnen?


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (11. Januar 2006)

nix gegen bodenturnen^^


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (11. Januar 2006)

hm... wusste garnicht, dass man hier auch kleine Clips posten darf... na dann mal was Altes von mir, nur damit auch was drin is:

http://rapidshare.de/files/10861555/360tap.AVI.html

is auch in meiner Gallery, aber halt als gif. Ich hoff ich kann bald wieder fahren (hier is verdammt viel Schnee) dann kann ich endlich gscheite Fotos machen.


----------



## Mr.T (15. Januar 2006)

Mal wieder ein paar Agentenbilder von mir! Und natürlich wieder obligatorisch: die komischen Grimassen!


----------



## MTXR (15. Januar 2006)

nur noch beine durchstrecken beim 3 star ! dann kommt der stlischer aber sonst ganz nett


----------



## Guru (16. Januar 2006)

Find ich sehr nett von dir, dass du auch doof schaust beim Fahren - wie ich -.


----------



## Urlauber (17. Januar 2006)

hmm, an dem Blick beim one Hand geht noch einiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (21. Januar 2006)

hier mal so ein kleines video von mir über das letzte jahr ...
http://rapidshare.de/files/11459924/Flaeshback_2005.wmv.html
ist praktisch ein testvideo darum bitte alles an kritik (die 2 übergänge hintereinander fand ich irgendwie doch stylisch)


----------



## Urlauber (21. Januar 2006)

hey, nett anzuschauen, nur bei dem einen "abubaka" to fakie noch ne halbe Sekunde früher schneiden, damit man des Fuss absetzen nimmer sieht 

ansonsten noch n bissl ruhiger Filmen. also des Verfolgen mit de rHelmkamera, klar, des geht nur sehr schwer besser, aber z.b. bei der Dirtline vielleicht mit weniger zoom arbeiten, und dafür näher hin, wenn kein Stativ zur Verfügung steht. Immer schön mit beiden Füßen am Boden bleiben, und aus der Hüfte raus schwenken.

sonst is es angenehm anzuschaun, zum glück nicht 1000 verschiedene Übergangseffekte


----------



## aurelio (22. Januar 2006)

Hier mal 3 Bilder vom Einsatz gestern:


----------



## Guru (22. Januar 2006)

Man in Black oder wie? 

Sehr stylische Location!!


----------



## aurelio (22. Januar 2006)

Guru schrieb:
			
		

> Man in Black oder wie?
> 
> Sehr stylische Location!!



Joh, black is beautiful undso.

Halle ist sehr geil... einzige Möglichkeit zum Fahrn bei dem Dreckwetter im Moment


----------



## MTXR (22. Januar 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> hey, nett anzuschauen, nur bei dem einen "abubaka" to fakie noch ne halbe Sekunde früher schneiden, damit man des Fuss absetzen nimmer sieht
> 
> ansonsten noch n bissl ruhiger Filmen. also des Verfolgen mit de rHelmkamera, klar, des geht nur sehr schwer besser, aber z.b. bei der Dirtline vielleicht mit weniger zoom arbeiten, und dafür näher hin, wenn kein Stativ zur Verfügung steht. Immer schön mit beiden Füßen am Boden bleiben, und aus der Hüfte raus schwenken.
> 
> sonst is es angenehm anzuschaun, zum glück nicht 1000 verschiedene Übergangseffekte



viel danke erst mal 
das sind alles nur so kleine momentaufnahmen von 2005 und da ich mich mal wieder an videobearbeitung rantasten muss für 2006 hab ich mal das vid zusammengebastelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (26. Januar 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/11805781/Fahrrad.wmv.html
Ist zum Teil auch ein Agent im Einsatz.
Qualität ist leider sehr mies, aber ist nur Rohmaterial von einer Foto-Digi.


----------



## Urlauber (26. Januar 2006)

aber trotzdem nen Hammervideo chris!  gefällt!


----------



## dragonflyer (27. Januar 2006)

hab heute auch mal was von mir gefilmt leider nur mit handy, weil ich de digi net mitgenommen hatte 

aber dachte ich poste es trotzdem mal 






leider steht da demoversion weil ich hab kein einziges freeware programm gefunden wo ich avi bzw. 3gp in gif umwandeln kann 
und selbst das programm hat net wirklich plan gehabt wie ich grad seh also sorry jungs


----------



## Rocky fahrer (28. Januar 2006)

@ Mr T
das war ja an der Eröffnung der neuen Halle in BS. Cool
Wie findet ihr so im allgemeinen die halle?


----------



## Mr.T (28. Januar 2006)

Rocky fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mr T
> das war ja an der Eröffnung der neuen Halle in BS. Cool
> Wie findet ihr so im allgemeinen die halle?



Ja das war echt ein netter Trip. Die Halle kann ich noch nicht rechtbeurteilen weil zum ausgiebigen fahren waren einfach zu viele Skater da. Vom Eindruck her auch recht skatelastig. Allerdings kann man sich auf meine Einschätzung in diesem Fall nicht so verlassen, da ich eigentlich hauptsächlich Dirt fahre. Noch ne Jumpbox würde mir natürlich gut gefallen! Die an der die Bilder gemacht sind ist schön zu fahren, der Abstand zwischen rollin und absprung könnte was länger sein, damit man bei Badarf auch nochmal reinstratzen kann! 
Alles in allem für mich nicht ideal- für Park und street-Fahrer sicher abwechslungsreicher! Trotzdem werden wir dort ab und an mal auftauchen!
Greez!
T:


----------



## Mr.T (28. Januar 2006)

Wir sind heute erstmal mit Spaten und Spitzhacke bei und haben eine kleine Eissession gestartet!


----------



## Pesling (10. Februar 2006)

X-UP

Letztes WE in Wicked Woods...


----------



## aurelio (11. Februar 2006)

^^gutgut

Hier nen 180er über Baustellenhütchen von neulich:


----------



## Xiao (12. Februar 2006)

irgendwas mach ich falsch....

überall wo ich hinschau is matsch und schnee und igit.
nix fahren 

aber @ rest n1 aktion


----------



## Pesling (4. März 2006)

Absolute Langeweile - RoomRider - Manual


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (4. März 2006)

hast aber ein großes zimmer


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. März 2006)

Coole location zum biken,alter....ne10


----------



## Pesling (5. März 2006)

Bin heute glücklicherweise doch noch zum richtigen Radfahren gekommen und zwar in Wuppertal (Wicked Woods):






















Bin zwar net ich, sondern der Slambiker, aber er fährt mein Rad  und das sehr geil:


----------



## Demoniac (10. März 2006)

Pesling in der Wohnung zu biken hat schon was wa


----------



## Pesling (20. März 2006)

könnte besser sein, aber naja


----------



## aurelio (27. März 2006)

Erster Tag Dirten dieses Jahr...


----------



## Pesling (27. März 2006)

Geiles Bild, aber setz ma Helm auf


----------



## Munich-Biker (27. März 2006)

Schickes Bild! 

 bei uns versinkt man noch im batz und morgen solls scho wieder regnen


----------



## CDRacer (28. März 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Bild, aber setz ma Helm auf


Irgendwie kann man den Menschen kaum an Schutzkleidung gewöhnen   aber Helm trägt er sonst meist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (28. März 2006)

Danke euch. Helm hatte ich nicht dabei, war nicht so ganz klar ob die Dirts fahrbar sind an dem Tag.


----------



## Pesling (3. April 2006)




----------



## Urlauber (5. April 2006)

schau doch ned so verbittert!


----------



## Pesling (5. April 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> schau doch ned so verbittert!



LOL - hey ich habn ganzen Tag gearbeitet, da darf ich das


----------



## aurelio (7. April 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> schau doch ned so verbittert!



Hab ich mir auch gedacht 

Aber man kann die Gesichtszüge schlecht beeinflussen beim fahrn...

Gut flacher TT


----------



## Jeskman (8. April 2006)

kenne ich  ich blas immer meine backen auf 
es hilft einkaugummi zu kauen! 

nice pic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berti (8. April 2006)

cool da kann ich ja auch glei ma eins von mir posten


----------



## paradox (8. April 2006)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> cool da kann ich ja auch glei ma eins von mir posten




ohne bremse  

  naja  
und f*ck den würfel???  

aber sonst schcikes radl....


----------



## aurelio (9. April 2006)

Dörten, diesmal dürfte der Helm mit


----------



## Munich-Biker (9. April 2006)

schickes Bild, Mr.Oberarm


----------



## CDRacer (9. April 2006)

Glaube das kommt vom Dirts bauen...

So das a!b Logo auf dem Arm käme doch auch kewl, oder nicht?


----------



## aurelio (9. April 2006)

Danke, die Cam & Fotomann machen echt 1a Fotos. Jo, Schippen = Muckibudenersatz ;=)

hmm sonen agent!bikes Tattoo... keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Pesling (9. April 2006)

Sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## abi1988 (9. April 2006)

schickes bild


----------



## Guru (10. April 2006)

Subba Bild, viel Kontraste, wenig Störfaktoren 

Rest ist ja wie immer sehr gut, da sag ich schon gar nix mehr zu


----------



## aurelio (11. April 2006)

Vielen Dank Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (16. April 2006)

So war auch zum zweiten mal dieses Jahr Rad fahren  schwache Bilder von noch schwächeren Aktionen, aber muss ja mal was posten hier.


----------



## Berti (16. April 2006)

das nächste mal ziehste dir dafür ein rotes shirt an und dann sehn die fotos gleich ums doppelte besser aus!
gefallen mir aber auch so!


----------



## Urlauber (17. April 2006)

pfor, der bunny x-up is fett! Und netter Abu


----------



## Pesling (17. April 2006)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Skatepark-Roadtrip 2006...keine besonders schönen aber egal:


----------



## crazy-spy (19. April 2006)

Hier mal was von unserem Freund dem CDRacer... gestern in Köln, ein wenig filmen und fahren gewesen...

http://www.agent-bikes.com/aitw/chris/chrisxup.wmv


----------



## petete2000 (19. April 2006)

beim fahren.


----------



## abi1988 (19. April 2006)

is das der rahmen vom meister dieter????
des bike komtm mir nämlcih bekantn vor


----------



## Pesling (23. April 2006)

Nen paar ich-muss-das-geile-Wetter-nutzen-Fotos...


----------



## Berti (23. April 2006)

Sehr schicke Farbe Herr Pesling!

Hier auch mal was von mia.

der whiplash war nicht gestanden, der nosepick grade so. aber das hab ich heut auch zum ersten mal gemacht... da kommen noch welche, wos gestanden is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (24. April 2006)

auch ma wieder radfahren gewesen


----------



## Pesling (24. April 2006)

Styler


----------



## Urlauber (24. April 2006)

boa, alter! geil !


----------



## aurelio (25. April 2006)

Sehr schön =)

Iss am BkM wieder alles fit soweit ?


----------



## CDRacer (25. April 2006)

Naja Basti, geht so...wobei nee, schmarrn, schon richtig geil


----------



## Munich-Biker (25. April 2006)

danke euch

@aurelio: krater is im Aufbau, zur Session schauts hoffentlich wieder gut aus. Also Auto zum schonmal fürn 6.5 vollpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (25. April 2006)

Sauber. Wird bei der Session auch am Krater gefahren oder wie ? Hmm würde wie gesagt gerne kommen, ich befürchte jedoch das es wegen Geldknappheit & fehlendem Beförderungsmittel nichts wird =(


----------



## Munich-Biker (25. April 2006)

Krater is als Fahr- und Feierziel eingeplant. Geld zamkratzen und nen Wochenende München buchen


----------



## CDRacer (26. April 2006)

Marc, stell dich nicht so an...Arne und ich werden wahrscheinlich auch runter fahren...rentiert sich in keinster Weise, aber der Spaß ists mir wert.


----------



## Pesling (26. April 2006)

Video


----------



## MTXR (26. April 2006)

will dir net zu nahe treten aber machst du auch was anderes als tts ? 
sind übrigens gut nur fiel mirs grad mal so auf ^^


----------



## Pesling (27. April 2006)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> will dir net zu nahe treten aber machst du auch was anderes als tts ?
> sind übrigens gut nur fiel mirs grad mal so auf ^^



Jau kann auch noch was anderes, nur meine TTs will ich gerade etwas verfeinern


----------



## Urlauber (27. April 2006)

Sommer, Palmen, sonnenschein, was kann denn noch schöner sein? lalalala


----------



## aurelio (27. April 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Marc, stell dich nicht so an...Arne und ich werden wahrscheinlich auch runter fahren...rentiert sich in keinster Weise, aber der Spaß ists mir wert.



Hmm ja also Geld könnte ich wohl noch auftreiben. Aber wie hinkommen halt. Auf Zug hab ich keine Böcke. Könnt ihr mich net evtl mitnehmen ?! Naja schaun mer mal...

Schöne Aktionen übrigens @ Pesling / Urlaubär


----------



## CDRacer (27. April 2006)

Auto is voll, da geht nix, sry...setz dich in Zug, bin im Herbst auch allein hin gefahren, man erträgts schon


----------



## aurelio (29. April 2006)

Ok, schade. Ne also alleine Zug fahren hab ich keine Lust. Könnte vielleicht auch Auto bekommen, aber wie gesagt alleine suckt sone Aktion einfach...

Passend zum mal wieder mittelmäßigem Wetter ein schwarzweiss Foto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (29. April 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, schade. Ne also alleine Zug fahren hab ich keine Lust. Könnte vielleicht auch Auto bekommen, aber wie gesagt alleine suckt sone Aktion einfach...
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Pack dir n Basti mit nei und wunderbar!
> ...


----------



## aurelio (29. April 2006)

Munich-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Pack dir n Basti mit nei und wunderbar!
> 
> Schickes Bild



Danke =) 

hmm hatte vorhin mit ihm gesprochen, wird wohl leider auch nix.


----------



## Pesling (1. Mai 2006)

gerade am lernen...


----------



## abi1988 (1. Mai 2006)

sied aber schon gut aus für des das de noch am lernen bist


----------



## hstguy (1. Mai 2006)

schöne bilder


----------



## aurelio (3. Mai 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/246232
> 
> gerade am lernen...



Schaut schon sehrgut aus ! Respekt, vor allem bei sonem kleinen Hügel.


----------



## Kötertöter (5. Mai 2006)

Das es doch immer wieder Leute gibt, die konsequnt auf Hügeln zu sehen sind, die sie nicht selbst geschaufelt haben ... Traildigger? Na ja.


----------



## hstguy (5. Mai 2006)

Was dad denn fürn Kommentar?


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (6. Mai 2006)

is ja auch egal.. aber mir is aufgefallen dass das da voll schön is eig.. überall so n bissl moos auf den hügeln^^ gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berti (6. Mai 2006)

aaahahahahaaa noch ein Thread, indem ich die Leute mit meinem Bild nerven kann


----------



## Rayndeor (6. Mai 2006)

Phat mann, wie hastn den Fisheye effekt reinbekommen?


----------



## Berti (6. Mai 2006)

Mit nem Fisheye


----------



## fashizzel (8. Mai 2006)

so dann nerv ich hier auch nochmal mit bildern


----------



## Rayndeor (8. Mai 2006)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> Mit nem Fisheye



DU KRASSE NUDEL!!!!


----------



## abi1988 (8. Mai 2006)

schick schick gehst ja echt dei wänder hoch.
barspin sieht au nich schlecht aus muss ich jetzt erst wieder neu lernen weil ich hab en kleineres größeres prob mit fuß -radabstand bei meim orange :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (8. Mai 2006)

jo, geile bilder!


----------



## Berti (8. Mai 2006)

rispäkt faschnitzel, rispäkt. vor allem vor der vertikalen


----------



## Munich-Biker (11. Mai 2006)

Nichts besonderes nur langeweile


----------



## Jeskman (11. Mai 2006)

wo ist fashizzels CC-helm hin??


----------



## Urlauber (12. Mai 2006)

in der Garage denk ich mal 

auch ma wieder n Bild von mir:



danke an David fürs a!bfotografieren


----------



## aurelio (12. Mai 2006)

Munich-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts besonderes nur langeweile
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/249624



Sau hoch unterwegs. So muss das sein =)



			
				Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> in der Garage denk ich mal
> 
> auch ma wieder n Bild von mir:
> 
> ...



Auch sehr schönes Foto & Action


----------



## fashizzel (13. Mai 2006)




----------



## DA TOM (13. Mai 2006)

in da hood...


----------



## Urlauber (14. Mai 2006)

Hab hier nen Bild von so nem fashizzel-groupie gefunden, ka wer das is........


----------



## fashizzel (14. Mai 2006)

wenn du gross bist springste auch mal gegen die wand...ach mist du bist schon gross, nadann wenn du mal gut bist.... ne schmarn super abubaca, hab ich noch ned geschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (14. Mai 2006)

weil nicht versucht, aber danke


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (15. Mai 2006)

ok ich muss noch viiieeel üben.. ;-) aber danke an den fotographen marc (richter^^) =)





kann mir einer helfen was ich besser machen kann beim table top?


----------



## Berti (15. Mai 2006)

schickes rad haste da


----------



## fashizzel (15. Mai 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir einer helfen was ich besser machen kann beim table top?


du musst deine linke hand so eindrehen, dass sie nicht am lenker zieht, sondern dass sie den lenker nach oben drückt. so wie du es jetzt machst bist du einfach bekrenzt, da dein handgelenk sich so nicht weitgenug einwinkeln kann



hier sieht man ganz gut, wie die hand eingedreht ist und sie den lenker unter dem anderen arm durchdrückt, hier gut zu sehen, in perfekter ausführung


----------



## P.i.t. (15. Mai 2006)

Jetzt auch mal ein Bild von mir





[/url][/IMG]
ich hoffe das klappt auch


----------



## P.i.t. (15. Mai 2006)

[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
sind leider nicht ganz scharf geworden


----------



## abi1988 (15. Mai 2006)

sieht jo ganz nett aus das ganze
ist des en no foot x-up??? is ncih ganz klar zu erkennen

aber sehr schöne bilder


----------



## Urlauber (16. Mai 2006)

also, ich find der is klar zu erkennen  sehr geile Action ! Wennde davon ma noch bessere Bilder bekommst gleich posten


----------



## Pesling (16. Mai 2006)

Nud' in da Wud'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (16. Mai 2006)

mit dem hr reifen haste aber richtig gewicht gespart


----------



## Pesling (16. Mai 2006)

Ist nen Ekel-Nokian-Gazza-Dual...mein TableTop ist in der Karkasse gerissen! Ich warte auf nen neuen von meinem netten Unterstützer www.bmx-parts.de  





Besser scheiß Reifen als gar net fahren, oder?


----------



## fashizzel (16. Mai 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Besser scheiß Reifen als gar net fahren, oder?


auf jeden fall, war keine kritik...


----------



## Urlauber (17. Mai 2006)

Der Mantel is kaputt? Da machmer an Aufkleber drüber, dann paast des !


----------



## Pesling (17. Mai 2006)




----------



## hstguy (17. Mai 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prokovjev (20. Mai 2006)

@hstman: stell ma n foto von deiner brunnenäktschn rein. kommt auch geil, glaub ma


----------



## hstguy (21. Mai 2006)

ach


----------



## Pesling (3. Juni 2006)




----------



## Berti (4. Juni 2006)

naaaaaaaaaaja

weeeeeeiiiß ja nich



der nofoot x-up gefällt mir echt gut, und das, obwohl ich sone nofoots eigentlich total komisch finde (nein, nicht, weil ich sie nich kann, nur von der oktik)...

grüße


----------



## der Digge (4. Juni 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mantel is kaputt? Da machmer an Aufkleber drüber, dann paast des !


jo Flicken drauf da passt dat (bei härte Fällen -> Schlauchbootflicken)


----------



## aurelio (6. Juni 2006)

drehen


----------



## hstguy (6. Juni 2006)

drehen?


----------



## MTXR (6. Juni 2006)

3er ?


----------



## aurelio (7. Juni 2006)

jupp


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (7. Juni 2006)

Hier mal ein kleines Bild von nem Wallride!! Ich schau aber mit absicht in dei CAM also net wundern warum ich so schwul schau!!!! )

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT0102.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (7. Juni 2006)

360?
achso: schöner, hoher wallride!!! (fast schon zu hoch wenn du mich fragst  )


----------



## abi1988 (8. Juni 2006)

hier mal en bild von mir
ich weis ist nichts bahnbrechendes aber vll habt ihr jo en paar tipps für
tabel top




tailtap


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (9. Juni 2006)

Hier ne kleine Sequenz von nem Tabletop von mir!!


----------



## hardtail rider (10. Juni 2006)

hi
jetzt mla paar bilder von mir  weiß die action is auch nciht so dole aber bin nicht ganz fit hatte letztlich paar heftige stürze und musste mich erst wieder bissle ran tasten   
http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/4788/lookdown1vu.jpg
http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/5407/et3oa.jpg
http://www.directupload.net/show/d/723/45MFNk89.jpg
http://www.directupload.net/show/d/723/4AOIyNP3.jpg
http://img450.imageshack.us/img450/3638/klenertobogan7ja.jpg
http://img310.imageshack.us/img310/7717/fufanu19ok.jpg
http://www.directupload.net/show/d/723/Y7AtTOt2.jpg 
sry für die teils net so dolle quali
greez mo


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (12. Juni 2006)

Tailtap





Tabletöp





Nose-dings





Disco-Style 





Abubaka





180 grad...





360 grad zum klicken 
*klick*


----------



## Berti (12. Juni 2006)

nunja, kleiner verbesserungsvorschlag: bei abubakas und generel Hinterradtricks nach hinten lehnen und die Beine durchstrecken... so siehts nämlich ni so knorke aus


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (12. Juni 2006)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> nunja, kleiner verbesserungsvorschlag: bei abubakas und generel Hinterradtricks nach hinten lehnen und die Beine durchstrecken... so siehts nämlich ni so knorke aus



das bild ist schlecht, das war schon beim wieder zurückspringen x(


----------



## hstguy (12. Juni 2006)

schöne action, das erste gefällt mir am besten vom motiv und dem Winkel her


----------



## Pesling (12. Juni 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (13. Juni 2006)

schön, nur n bissen unscharf...
wo hastn das schicke rote Gerät her?


----------



## Pesling (13. Juni 2006)

Rote Gerät?


----------



## CDRacer (13. Juni 2006)

Denke mal er meint das Perv.


----------



## hstguy (13. Juni 2006)

ja meint er


----------



## Pesling (13. Juni 2006)

Achso  ! Vom meinem netten Supporter www.bmx-parts.de


----------



## Guru (15. Juni 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> 360?
> achso: schöner, hoher wallride!!! (fast schon zu hoch wenn du mich fragst  )



SCHWEINEHOCH! Sehr geil  (wahrscheinlich ist deswegen der Start net drauf, bestimmt auf 3 Meter, hehe   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sUns*shAdoW (16. Juni 2006)

Guru schrieb:
			
		

> SCHWEINEHOCH! Sehr geil  (wahrscheinlich ist deswegen der Start net drauf, bestimmt auf 3 Meter, hehe   )



Ich nehme mal an es handelt sich hierbei um diese Wand:

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/9931/PICT0118.JPG

... also damit du sie auch mal sehen kannst


----------



## hstguy (16. Juni 2006)

jetzt wird mir einiges klar....


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (17. Juni 2006)

Ja es handelt sich um diese wand ;-)!!! Fährt sich ziemlich geil!!!!!


----------



## Urlauber (18. Juni 2006)

So, mal wieder was von mir. Vor und nach dem Bild war jedenfalls Einsatz


----------



## hstguy (18. Juni 2006)

sieht nach spaß aus!


----------



## Demoniac (18. Juni 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> sieht nach spaß aus!


Richtig! So würd ich das auch fahren


----------



## Urlauber (19. Juni 2006)

So neue Bilder bekommen. Mal ganz was neues in diesem Thread. Berg a!b knüppeln 




Und wenn man schonmal da is, darf man natürlich den Kona-Drop nicht auslassen.


----------



## aurelio (19. Juni 2006)

Sehr geil. Erstmals Freeride Aktionen hier im Thread, weiter so


----------



## hstguy (19. Juni 2006)




----------



## Urlauber (19. Juni 2006)

so, und noch eines.
HIER ein GIF

aus Mitleid mit den Leuten, die ne lahme Internetleitung haben, und nicht bei jedem aufruf des Threads ewig warten wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (19. Juni 2006)

surrrrrrrrrrrrurlaubairdrschdrschdrschjeah


----------



## abi1988 (19. Juni 2006)

net aber hab mal ne frage
meint ihr sowas geht auch mit nem normalen orange?? ode rhält der das nich taus? bzw wieviel meter sind des?


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (19. Juni 2006)

probiern geht über studiern  ne.. ich weiß nich... ich würd sagen kommt halt drauf an wie du fährst.. also eher unsauber dann vllt nich.. und wieviel du dir zutraust.. aber ich glaub der geht auch mitm hardtail xD wobei das orange natürlich nich dafü gemacht ist


----------



## fashizzel (19. Juni 2006)

wir von agent bikes haben das nachgemessen: das organe hält drops to flat bis zu 1845mm aus in eine gefälle 2454mm.





man kann nicht sagen wieviel ein fahhrad aushält, das hängt viel zu viel von dem fahrer, der ausstattung, der pflege, derm gelände... ab.
steiger dich einfach langsam, dann wirst du deine grenzen und ganz vielleicht die des fahrrads endecken.


----------



## Urlauber (19. Juni 2006)

Das sind 1888m. Also ca. 1100m feinste Singletrailabfahrt. Dein Orange hält das aus, aber du wirst zwischendrin schon ne kleine Pause einlegen müssen 

Falls du was anderes gemeint hast......... es wäre sinnlos in diesem Forum noch mehr Gedanken über so etwas zu verschwenden.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2006)

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er den kona-drop gemeint hat.

gefällt mir doch sehr gut, das trinity in aktion.


----------



## Hyp3r (19. Juni 2006)

Ich würd mal so ganz spontan sagen dass man den Drop mit nem Hardtail wie dem Orange locker springen kann....
Bei der Rampage ist auch ein Typ mit nem Hardtail 9 m gedroppt also hau einfach mal rein... denke eher dass du versagt bevor der Orange putt geht...


----------



## CDRacer (20. Juni 2006)

So, damit es mal von mir überhaupt wieder was zu sehen gibt, hab ich mich mal 15 Minuten hingesetzt und ein paar Video-Sequenzen aneinander gereiht. Bitte nicht als wirkliches Video verstehen...


----------



## Hügelfee (20. Juni 2006)

Urlauber, da bist aber mal sauber in keller gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2006)

gefällt!


----------



## hstguy (20. Juni 2006)

sehr schön!
aber wieso inn keller?


----------



## fashizzel (20. Juni 2006)

alta...
wie du in der definition lesen kannst ist ein keller ein gebilde meist unter der erde, wenn man sagt dass jemand in den keller springt, meint man dass jemand sehr weit in die landung gesprungen ist. der ursprung, so sagen sich die alten dirtjumphasen, liegt darin, dass mache dirtjumps sozusagen unter die erde gebaut wurden weil man nicht genug erde hatte zum hügel nach oben bauen. wenn man bei diesen sprüngen zu weit gesprungen ist, ist man "unter" die erde gesprungen. hier sind wir wieder am anfang meiner erklärung, falls du dich nicht mehr erinnerst was du vor 10 sekunden gelesen hast, so klick einfach nochmal auf den link. da wirst du was über keller finden. also beim biken springt man in den keller, falls man zu weit springt und die landung nicht mehr erwischt.
warscheinlich checks du das jetzt auch nicht, mir aber wurscht.
servus


----------



## hstguy (20. Juni 2006)

willst du mich verarschen, oder versteht man das nur bei euch im ausland?


----------



## Urlauber (20. Juni 2006)

Nur schneller gehts in Keller !

ich war schneller


----------



## fashizzel (20. Juni 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> willst du mich verarschen, oder versteht man das nur bei euch im ausland?


ich wollte dir das erklären, ab jetzt werd ich dich nurnoch verarschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (21. Juni 2006)

eine gif.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/263884/cat/502


----------



## hstguy (21. Juni 2006)

nach deinem mehr als ausführlichen text weiß ich jetzt auch was gemeint war, ich bin halt kein dirtjumper....und jetzt lass mich in ruhe


----------



## fashizzel (21. Juni 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> ...und jetzt lass mich in ruhe


nein, muahhaha.


----------



## Hügelfee (21. Juni 2006)

und wir singen alle: heeeeeey ab in den keller, dem urli hinterher ey jo was geht........


----------



## hstguy (21. Juni 2006)




----------



## fashizzel (21. Juni 2006)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> und wir singen alle: heeeeeey a!b in den keller, dem urli hinterher ey jo was geht........


.


----------



## hstguy (21. Juni 2006)

.


----------



## Urlauber (21. Juni 2006)

oh, der kleine Flo riskiert ne dicke Lippe.


----------



## MTXR (22. Juni 2006)

geiler agenten einsatz hier.
könntet euch wenigstens prügeln und die bilder hier rein stellen ...


----------



## hstguy (22. Juni 2006)

du nu wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (22. Juni 2006)

ok, wart des WE ab


----------



## Urlauber (23. Juni 2006)

Und noch nen Foto bekommen. Danke an Bella, die das Bild so schön fotografiert und bearbeitet hat


----------



## hstguy (23. Juni 2006)

na das find ich ja mal richtig geil, auch wenn es nicht ganz meine einsatzbereich ist...


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (23. Juni 2006)

Sehr, sehr schönes Bild find ich! Vor allem die Bearbeitung gefällt


----------



## fashizzel (23. Juni 2006)

sollang man nicht in den kurbelbereich schaut ist es sehr gut bearbeitet.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (23. Juni 2006)

naja.. für perfekte werbung müsste noch das t shirt farbig sein ;-)


----------



## hstguy (24. Juni 2006)

gut erkannt!!


----------



## MTXR (25. Juni 2006)

hier mal ein kleiner freiritt mit meinem schmidt :

http://rapidshare.de/files/24038880/free_agent_0001.wmv.html

weitere erläuterungen siehe ddd media


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (25. Juni 2006)

so kleine action von mir... mehr auch in der gallerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (25. Juni 2006)




----------



## hstguy (25. Juni 2006)

schickes t-shirt! 
und schickes x


----------



## aurelio (27. Juni 2006)

kurzes Street & Ghettohallen Video


----------



## Urlauber (28. Juni 2006)

hey sehr cooles Video, gefällt mir.
Durchgezogener Style, das ist schön. Ob die Grinds seinen müssen sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## aurelio (28. Juni 2006)

Danke Urlaubär 

Ja, die Grinds... wenn man sie so nennen kann dienten eigentlich nur als Füllmaterial damit ich das Lied bis zum Ende mit Video voll bekomme. Sehen wirklich sehr bescheiden aus.


----------



## Pesling (28. Juni 2006)

Also ich find das Video topp  . Und alles mit 26" und brakeless - du hasts fett raus! Großes Lob!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (29. Juni 2006)

Muchas gracias 

Ich finde übrigens das ohne Bremse Tricks wie 360tailtap oder 540tailtap einfacher gehen.


----------



## hstguy (30. Juni 2006)

ich finds auch sehr geil! endlich mal n richtiges video, dass auch länger als ne minute läuft. aber ich hoffe doch mal für dich, dass du nicht immer alleine fährst...


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (30. Juni 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Muchas gracias
> 
> Ich finde übrigens das ohne Bremse Tricks wie 360tailtap oder 540tailtap einfacher gehen.



hm... also wenn man sich am Hinterrad, wie du es machst, sozusagen weiterdreht dürfte das so sein. Aber wie siehts mit nochmal wegspringen aus? Also so, dass du sozusagen nur kurz am HR landest und dann wieder abspringst? Das stell ich mir brakeless ein bissl schwer vor... aber ich probier dann auch mal ohne Bremsen, so zum Testen


----------



## aurelio (30. Juni 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds auch sehr geil! endlich mal n richtiges video, dass auch länger als ne minute läuft. aber ich hoffe doch mal für dich, dass du nicht immer alleine fährst...



Freut mich dasses euch so gut gefällt.

Alleine fahr ich eigentlich so gut wie nie Fahrrad. Macht nur halb soviel Spass finde ich.

@sUns*shAdoW: Jo, Du hast Recht, weiterdrehen geht bremsenlos einfacher, da der Reifen rollen kann. Wenn man da die Bremse zieht, muss man auf der Stelle drehen...

Und mit dem Hinterrad landen und wieder abspringen geht ohne Bremse eigentlich auch ganz gut. Ist halt alles Übungssache bzw. muss man sich dran gewöhnen. Am besten Du fängst mit Manual an und danach mal Tailtap (90°) inner Bank probieren...


----------



## Pesling (9. Juli 2006)

Winterberg Session:



 

 

 

 




Was es sonst noch gab:




Schmutziges Rad 



]
Dreckige Kleidung 



Scheiß Sonnenbrand  



Einen Haufen Wahnsinniger auf dem Rückweg  



Einen gebrochenen FSA Orbit Xtreme


----------



## lostnos (9. Juli 2006)

yeah schicke fotos nach winterberg will ich auch mal...nur sind 518km bisschen weit weg  naja..welches rad nimmt man da besser mit wenn man nur die tables hüpfen will un den 6x bissle fahren? das flow(kompletto starrhrhr das bis dahin,falls ich hingeh/kommen sollte , fertig ist) oder das dabomb dualpanzerchen?


----------



## Pesling (9. Juli 2006)

Starrgabel würde ich in Winterzwerg net gerne fahren wollen...alles ist voller Bremswellen und der 6X hat keinen Sprung unter 5m!


----------



## fashizzel (12. Juli 2006)

hackfleisch.


----------



## fashizzel (12. Juli 2006)




----------



## Pesling (12. Juli 2006)

Wie lange willst du uns eigentlich noch auf sie Folter spannen mit deinem neuen Rad  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (12. Juli 2006)

sorry, ich soll keine fotos vom rad posten.


----------



## Pesling (12. Juli 2006)

In Schnitzel We Trust!
Warum? Proto?


----------



## Son (12. Juli 2006)

Ich glaub höchste Geheimhaltungsstufe!


----------



## fashizzel (12. Juli 2006)

sowas.


----------



## hstguy (14. Juli 2006)




----------



## Urlauber (14. Juli 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> In Schnitzel We Trust!
> Warum? Proto?



Sherlock Holmes ! Extrascharf kombiniert.


----------



## fashizzel (17. Juli 2006)




----------



## MTXR (18. Juli 2006)

stylo ! aber richtig  !!


----------



## hstguy (18. Juli 2006)

geiles bild!
sieht aus als ob dir etwas warm war.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (20. Juli 2006)




----------



## fashizzel (21. Juli 2006)

was bekommste eigentlich, dass du jedes bild mit dem hässlichen bmx parts schriftzug verschandeln musst?


----------



## Urlauber (21. Juli 2006)

ach das soll das da oben rechts heissen. Kann man kaum lesen, so klein is das........


----------



## Urlauber (21. Juli 2006)

so, nochmal ein walltap Foto von mir, diesmal in schön 




Danke an chris (cdracer) für den aufwand


----------



## lostnos (21. Juli 2006)

sehr schickes bild


----------



## fashizzel (22. Juli 2006)

jo martina,  respekt für den walltap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (22. Juli 2006)

Bist du gelernter Drehorgelspieler oder so?


----------



## Urlauber (23. Juli 2006)

Lenker gedreht, und die Kamera auch irgendwie ^^
gibt nen sehr geilen Effekt.
allein da hochzuspringen mit der Laterne im ÄWeg is schon schwer genug


----------



## MTXR (23. Juli 2006)

machst da nen normalen odernen bunny barspin runter ? sieht auf jeden geil aus


----------



## Munich-Biker (23. Juli 2006)

Bunny Barspin


----------



## Munich-Biker (23. Juli 2006)

sorry dp


----------



## Urlauber (24. Juli 2006)

David, du hast da was vergessen, ich habs mal gemacht....


----------



## fashizzel (24. Juli 2006)

oh danke teamkollege urlauber.


----------



## Urlauber (24. Juli 2006)

oh, sorry, ich hab praktisch eine Dimension vergessen:






besser? Oder meinste drückt es sich jetzt unangenehm in Vordergrund?


----------



## fashizzel (24. Juli 2006)

sehr dezent, nicht aufdringlich und voller eleganz, ja ich würde die werbung fast mit einem hochstarter vergleichen.


----------



## Urlauber (24. Juli 2006)

oh, dann habe ich glaub ich jetzt das Richtige gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (24. Juli 2006)

one handed hochstarter!!!!!

agent!bikes haftet nicht bei epileptischen anfällen durch zu langes betrachten des bildes über diesem post.


----------



## Xiao (24. Juli 2006)

lol man man ^^

erinnert mich an die Simpsons folge wo sie in Japan sind


----------



## CDRacer (24. Juli 2006)

Komische Haltung (Beine nicht gestreckt usw), aber leider einziges x-up Bild.


----------



## Urlauber (24. Juli 2006)

wow, weit gedreht und Hand schön offen. Und vor allem schön hoch.


----------



## Funghi (24. Juli 2006)

super bild!

hm, ich muss ma Fotos machen, dass is das einzige Bild von mir und meinem Agent, gemacht im Solling funpark.


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (29. Juli 2006)

Burgskatepark Nbg


----------



## MTXR (30. Juli 2006)

nice. sind das DCs ??


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (1. August 2006)

ne sind emerica


----------



## Funghi (1. August 2006)

nix los hier. Mir is gerad langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (4. August 2006)

Münchens schönster Streetspot gepaart mit unterirdischem Fahrkönnen? Folgt den Links.

Anschauen
Runterladen

Auf besonderen Wunsch von Martin nun auch mal hier gepostet.


----------



## Pesling (4. August 2006)

schöne 26-Zoll-Action-in-da-Hood  - ein Hochstarter zwischendurch würde dem Video noch die richtige Würze geben


----------



## Slim_Shady (4. August 2006)

Ich finds gut.


----------



## Urlauber (4. August 2006)

Mist, wie konnten wir nur den Hochstarter vergessen?
Naja, filmen wir nächstes mal.  

Der abu gleich am Anfang gefällt mir. Sieht ma garnicht wie schwer der eigentlich ist.


----------



## CDRacer (4. August 2006)

Ich find den Fufanu aber schwerer


----------



## Son (27. August 2006)

was ne fresse:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (27. August 2006)

chichi genial
schönes Bild


----------



## Urlauber (27. August 2006)

Schnipp Schnapp - Unterlippe ab !


----------



## Son (27. August 2006)

Du musst erst durch die ganze Halle mit Mach30 fahren um da hochzukommen, da muss auch ma die Unterlippe weg, Gewichtstuning und so.


----------



## Urlauber (27. August 2006)

was kommt als nächstes? Dein Penis?


----------



## Son (27. August 2006)

gute idee, der wiegt mindestens 5 kg


----------



## Urlauber (27. August 2006)

zwickt den son ma jemand bitte...........


----------



## aurelio (3. September 2006)

*sonzwick*

Paar ältere Fotos:

















Alle knipsed & edited by dopamean.


----------



## CDRacer (3. September 2006)

Sehr feine Bilder. Ich hoffe ja immer noch solche in naher Zukunft wieder von dir zu sehen zu bekommen...


----------



## Son (3. September 2006)

jau, sehr schöne bilder *armreib*


----------



## Munich-Biker (3. September 2006)

großes Rad guuuuuuuut Bilder guuuuuuuuut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (3. September 2006)

Nosedived Style!


----------



## MTXR (3. September 2006)

fein fein !!


----------



## MTXR (3. September 2006)

hier n paar bilder ... nach mehr als 4 wochen wieder aufm rad aber immerhin agenten action : 












haunse rein


----------



## aurelio (4. September 2006)

Danke Jungs, jaa da hat das noch geklappt mit dem Dirt fahren...

@ MTXR: Fotoquali lässt zu wünschen übrig, aber Action is guut.


----------



## hardtail rider (7. September 2006)

so jetzt mal nen paar bilder von mir von der eurobike






ich weiß die action is net so doll war gut angeschlagen hab mir des pegal ins schienebeingehaun und musst zum nähen und dann gings am nächsten tag nicht gleich wieder so toll!!!

greez mo


----------



## dragonflyer (8. September 2006)

so habs endlich mal geschafft digi mitzunhemen und nen fotografen zu finden  

ich weiß es ist nur nen abubaca aber ich filme mehr. weil die cam nachzieht und so  
hab noch 180s und so gefilmt aber halt street action nix mit dirt 









ich weiß is jetzt nix großes aber ich wollt auch mal was posten damit ihr net denkt ich fahr damit net


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (8. September 2006)

hm... hier mal ein paar ganz wenige Fahrclips von mir zusammengeschnitten, sind gerade mal 30sek... aber naja, zumindest ein bisschen was 

-> http://rapidshare.de/files/32406996/fahrradfahren.WMV.html

Ich hoff ich kann das Video bald mit weiteren Szenen erweitern oder überhaupt mal was Längeres machen...


----------



## Pesling (9. September 2006)

Jungfernfahrt:


----------



## CDRacer (9. September 2006)

Schönes Video da und schön aufgetischt der Herr Leichtbauer. Ich will hier auch mal wieder was zum besten geben. Schon wieder einige Wochen her, der Manual geht mittlerweile auch rum.

angucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sUns*shAdoW (9. September 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Video da und schön aufgetischt der Herr Leichtbauer. Ich will hier auch mal wieder was zum besten geben. Schon wieder einige Wochen her, der Manual geht mittlerweile auch rum.
> 
> angucken



cool, nur vielleicht ein bissl mehr Abwechslung  

naja, wer im Glashaus sitzt... ist die Musik von Eels?


----------



## Munich-Biker (9. September 2006)

yeah feines Kurzvideo


----------



## CDRacer (9. September 2006)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> cool, nur vielleicht ein bissl mehr Abwechslung
> 
> naja, wer im Glashaus sitzt... ist die Musik von Eels?


Joa, war halt von einem Tag. Musik ist von death cab for cutie


----------



## MTXR (9. September 2006)

für die kürze recht gut das video. man merkt immer wieder, wie viele unterschiedliche arten es gibt nen 180 zu machen  
würdest du mir freundlicherweise sagen, welche schriftart du benutzt hast und wo ich dir herbekomme ?! vielen danke und so  
haunse


----------



## hardtail rider (9. September 2006)

so aml wieder 2 bilder von mir!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/290774
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/290773


----------



## CDRacer (10. September 2006)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> für die kürze recht gut das video. man merkt immer wieder, wie viele unterschiedliche arten es gibt nen 180 zu machen
> würdest du mir freundlicherweise sagen, welche schriftart du benutzt hast und wo ich dir herbekomme ?! vielen danke und so
> haunse


Mhh, Schriftart ist Edwardian Script ITC und ist standardmäßig im Photoshop drin. War heute mal ein wenig im Wald:









Allerdings nich ausm Fakie rausgedreht.




Mhh ja noch mal der Drop von hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (10. September 2006)

boa, der x-up drop is dick! Als Tabletop drop find ich das letzte Bild allerdings nicht so schick. als ganz normalen Drop sehr. schaut irgendwie lässig aus!


----------



## Son (10. September 2006)

jau, der x-up ist fein


----------



## Son (10. September 2006)

Mal nen 180er, nichts tolles, aber endlich auch ma was vom streeten.


----------



## Munich-Biker (10. September 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Jungfernfahrt:



schöner Tisch

@chris: gutes Bildmaterial


----------



## Domas (10. September 2006)

selber spot wie bei son, aber andere aktion!



Bunny x-up


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (11. September 2006)

geil man ihr rockt =) ich leida nich so.. =( auch mieße quali da aus vid ausgeschnitten.. einmal hoch einmal tief.. biddeschön

klick--> xD... mehr auch in der gallerie


----------



## Son (17. September 2006)

Ghettojam am Dreckhügel

Ghettorap Thomas rhymt nen TT




Son macht nen Gayride, hab dann auch noch nen TT hinbekommen, aber bevor wir das Ablichten konnten wurden wir "weggebeten" (is ne Baustelle)


----------



## der Digge (18. September 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mhh, Schriftart ist Edwardian Script ITC und ist standardmäßig im Photoshop drin. War heute mal ein wenig im Wald:
> 
> http://pictures.26-forever.com/data/media/1/x-up-drop-01.jpg
> http://pictures.26-forever.com/data/media/1/Abubaca-01.jpg
> ...



schicke Bilder, verlässt du jetzt auch öfter urbanes Gelände?


----------



## BBB (19. September 2006)

hardtail rider schrieb:


> so jetzt mal nen paar bilder von mir von der eurobike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ey diggha haben wir nit auffa eurobike zsamm party gemacht und sind rad gefahrn`? ich war der mit dem orangen superfly wir ham zusammen vor dem eingang vorm klo gesessen und mit meiner kappe geld kassiert glaub ich... aufjedenfall simma zsamm rumgelaufen/gefahren etc.

hast du icq/msn oder sonstiges


----------



## CDRacer (20. September 2006)

der Digge schrieb:


> schicke Bilder, verlässt du jetzt auch öfter urbanes Gelände?



Ohh, sry gar nicht gesehen. Ja ab und an gehts wieder raus aus der Stadt. Die Fullyplanung steht ja auch für nach dem Abitur recht weit oben auf der Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtail rider (20. September 2006)

@BBB jo wir sind zammen auf der bike radgefahren! an was mit der mütze kann ich mich ent erinner ^^ 
jo hab icq und msn!
also icq: 190640027
msn: [email protected]


----------



## AhOi! (22. September 2006)

Mal 2 Bilder von mir mit dem Smith...
eins ist leider bloß ein Videograb.. das andere animiert:


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (22. September 2006)

endgeil man


----------



## manobike.Julian (23. September 2006)

ganz schön fette action, respekt mann!

mir ist mal aufgefallen, dass hier jede menge richtig gute leute am start sind im agenten-forum...ich hoffe, dass liegt an den bikes und ich komm mit meiner neuen karre auch irgendwann mal soweit...


----------



## CDRacer (24. September 2006)

Autumn

Mal wieder ein paar Aufnahmen von einem Tag zusammengeschnitten. Deshalb leider nicht so abwechslungsreich. Aber ich hoffe in den Ferien werd ich mal ein etwas längeres filmen und schneiden können.


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2006)

könnte wie schon von dir selbst gesagt abwechslungsreicher sein, aber trotzdem gutes video!


----------



## hstguy (24. September 2006)

ja find ich auch, musik ist zwar gut, aber passt irgendwie nicht so ganz.


----------



## fashizzel (24. September 2006)

AhOi! schrieb:


>



jawoll, sehr großes tennis


----------



## Urlauber (25. September 2006)

schönes Video chris!
und dicke Acton ahoi! so muss das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (26. September 2006)

So, mal wieder was neues von mir. Ein Video zusammen mit Ludwig (Munich-dirtjumper) am Bombenkrater.
Es soll in erster Linie zeigen, dass wir jede Menge Spass daran hatten nach längerer Pause mal wieder aufm Bike zu sitzen 

Real Media 9 5,5 MB
Windows Media 9 6,1 MB

Achso, is nur ein Agent im Einsatz, aber denke ich post es trotzdem hier


----------



## fashizzel (26. September 2006)

tarantino macht bikefilme? geil.


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2006)

halt doch bissl arg viel wiederholung, aber gut!


----------



## MTXR (26. September 2006)

joa doch. netter drehwurm, wenn auch viel gedreht.


----------



## AhOi! (6. Oktober 2006)

Mal etwas von heute mitternacht...
Agent "Smith Stall to Fakie"


----------



## MTXR (6. Oktober 2006)

ist schon ne weile her aber hier muss ja am leben gehalten werden.
ist in säckingen ( lost korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege ) und die strecke sreht wahrscheoinlich nicht mehr, weil da jetzt ne autobahn langebaut wird. 
... have phun :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (6. Oktober 2006)

is in laufenbrug un das ding lebt noch,un der neue 4x is fertig un das zeug vom digger (säckingen) ist auch fertig...


gruss


----------



## MTXR (6. Oktober 2006)

danke oh großer lost


----------



## CDRacer (7. Oktober 2006)

urlauber in da pipe


----------



## AhOi! (7. Oktober 2006)

Hab gerade ein paar Fotos von Leogang bekommen:

Meine Schokoladenseite:





Tabletop Drop





X-Up Drop





Tabletop Air aus dem Dirt Absprung





Nochmal





Invert Footplant am Dirt Absprung





Alle Bilder (c) by Christian Hunzinger www.hunzinger.net


----------



## hardtail rider (7. Oktober 2006)

so ne auch von mir mal wieder "street" action
nen bunny bar aus ner schräge raus!
http://www.directupload.net/show/d/841/YTLcr42M.jpg
greez mo


----------



## CDRacer (9. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Munich-Biker (9. Oktober 2006)

Yeah fette Sache chris


----------



## MTXR (10. Oktober 2006)

war vorgestern mim kollegen in winterberg. hier mal 2 fodos vom wallride :


----------



## manobike.Julian (10. Oktober 2006)

sehr amüsiert verfolge ich den handschuhtrend in den letzten monaten. wenn man überhaupt handschuhe dabei hat, dann doch bitte schön stylisch in der hosentasche...
hab mir auch schon mal überlegt, ob ich meinen helm demnächst nicht lässig am gürtel baumeln lassen soll...


----------



## Pesling (10. Oktober 2006)

Viele fahren ohne...ich seh manchmal, wie sich die Jungs ihre Hände mit dem Streckenbelag "pudern", um den Grip von Handschuhen zu ersetzen...finds leichtsinnig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slim_Shady (10. Oktober 2006)

BMXer fahren auch fast immer ohne Handschuhe (zumindest Street) bei mir geht daas gar nich hab viel zu wenig Grip. Aber ich finde es fährt sich besser.


----------



## MTXR (10. Oktober 2006)

ich hab keinen unterschied ob ich nu handschuhe an habe oder nicht ( es sei denn die hände schwitzen) und die handschuhe sind eben wegen dem style bonus und wegen den fotos da hinten drin. genau so wie ich die google vom kollegen am helm habe, weils stylischer aussieht und halt slopestyle feeling rüber bringt... jedem das seine.
sagt lieber wie ihrs findet


----------



## lostnos (10. Oktober 2006)

der styl0r schlechthin sprach..

bis nächsten sommer oderso,gell

gree3tz


----------



## manobike.Julian (10. Oktober 2006)

jedem das seine...trotzdem immer interessant, wie schnell solche sachen zu einem trend werden. das mit den handschuhen kommt ja noch recht lässig rüber, auch wenn ich mit handschuhen besser klar komme und auch weniger probleme bei stürzen habe..., was meiner meinung nach oberaffig aussieht ist, ist ne brille mit nem bmx-helm zu tragen. das sieht so ober spackig aus...! übrigens hat sich neulich n kumpel von mir mit seinem stylischen nietengürtel breit gemacht und er hatte n paar tage gute abdrücke jeder einzelnen niete, obwohl er ne dicke jeans getragen hat. seitdem fährt er ohne das stylische teil, hat wohl etwas wehgetan...
im skatepark fuhr neulich ein inlineskater (einer der letzten überlebenden seiner art). der hat seine schuhe offen, sogar scheinbar extra weit offen getragen. scheint wohl auch ne style-sache gewesen zu sein. vielleicht macht der die dinger nach dem nächsten bänderriss aber auch wieder zu... 
im sommer hab ich einen im bikepark gesehen, der kam mit seinem dirtbike an und trug flip-flops! ich hab ihn mal gefragt, ob er ernsthaft damit fahren wollte. er meinte aber, er würde ja jetzt gar nicht fahren wollen und hat mir direkt mal erzählt, er würde sowieso nicht so viel und so gut fahren und so. hat direkt zehn ausreden dafür parat gehabt, dass er so stylisch gekleidet und cool mit seinem schicken bike angeschoben kam, aber eigentlich mehr so der rumsitzer ist. dabei habe ich ihn danach gar nicht gefragt. naja, war auf jeden fall lustig. in diesem sinne: jedem seinen style!


@mtxr
deine wallride abgänge sehen in der tat ziemlich gut aus! scheinst ja recht hoch gefahren zu sein und dich ordentlich abgedrückt zu haben. so solls sein! versuchst du bei dem zweiten foto nen tabletop-abgang?


----------



## Pesling (10. Oktober 2006)




----------



## AhOi! (10. Oktober 2006)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> was meiner meinung nach oberaffig aussieht ist, ist ne brille mit nem bmx-helm zu tragen. das sieht so ober spackig aus...!



Ich für meinen Teil mache das so weil ich nur ne BMX-Helm habe.. kann mir auch in der nächsten Zeit keinen Full Helm leisten... und im Bikepark is halt ne Brill unabkömlich... Machen wirs wie beim BMX--> Someone call the Style Police please..  So jetz stell ich noch dir Frage in den Raum: WAS IST STYLE?


----------



## MTXR (10. Oktober 2006)

ja n kleiner versuch wars aber ich hab den tt generell noch nicht wirklich raus (scheitert meistens an dem handumlegen drum bekomm ich den tisch auch nicht so flach gelegt wie der herr pesling über mir an den gleichzeitig die nächste frage geht  :

bis wieviel zähne kann man das hintere ritzel am smith fahren ohne dass die kette ihren spass mit den kettenstreben hat ? meine da irgendwie mal was gehört zu haben und du bist ja hier der leichtbauer schlechthin  
also hinten 9t driver rein oder nicht ? 

vielen dank schonmoa ^^ ciao


----------



## fashizzel (10. Oktober 2006)

also ich weiß urlauber fährt ein 14t ritzel, er fährt mit kettenstrebenschutz, da  die ketten eben manchmal an der kettenstrebe anschlägt. 9t driver wirste probleme bekommen.
gegenfrage: was willst du mit einem 9t driver an einem mtb. ich fahre eine 2:1 übersertzung, d.h. man müsste en 18t kettenblatt fahren...


----------



## MTXR (10. Oktober 2006)

ich fahre momentan 33:13 hab keine probleme mit der kette und bräuchte halt n 22 bzw 23 zähne kb. will halt n bisschen gewicht reduzieren ohne dabei auf die stabilität meines rädchens einfluss zu nehmen ( atomlab trailpimp und npj nabe bleiben drinne ) war halt erst mal nur ne überlegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahr 26:13, auch damals am Smith...das war arg knapp, musste ne sehr straffe Kette fahren. Beim Cooper ist das kein Problem mehr. 9t - vergiss es. Aurelio ist mal 11t gefahren, aber seine Strebe sah auch so aus.


----------



## manobike.Julian (11. Oktober 2006)

@pesling

schickes foto. sehr schön flach und ordentlich hoch. so gut würd ich den tabletop auch gerne mal können... 

ich fahre an meinem smith 30/13, und entweder ich spanne die kette extrem, so dass es schon keinen spaß mehr macht zu fahren, dann schlägt sie nur selten an die strebe, oder ich fahre mit normaler kettenspannung und es rasselt und scheppert wie sonst was...echt ätzend. habe mir heute mal meine kettenstrebe angesehen. wird langsam wirklich zeit für nen "schoner"...


----------



## Son (16. Oktober 2006)

drehdings


----------



## AhOi! (16. Oktober 2006)

bissl dunkel..


----------



## Son (16. Oktober 2006)

ich weiß, habs zwar bissl bearbeitet, aber mehr ging nicht


----------



## Urlauber (16. Oktober 2006)

wo wir shcon beim Wallride in Winterberg waren, da hab ich auch noch eines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manobike.Julian (16. Oktober 2006)

pass auf, dass du nächstes mal nicht übers ziel hinaus schießt...oben am wallride ist kein fangnetz... 
respekt für die höhe, das ist echt ordentlich!


----------



## Son (16. Oktober 2006)

jop, sehr schön


----------



## MTXR (16. Oktober 2006)

hat an dem wallride oben eigentlich schonmal n bmxer nen 50-50 oder sowas dran gemacht ?


----------



## Son (16. Oktober 2006)

ein bmxer im bikepark??


----------



## Pesling (16. Oktober 2006)

man munkelt


----------



## manobike.Julian (16. Oktober 2006)

MTXR schrieb:


> hat an dem wallride oben eigentlich schonmal n bmxer nen 50-50 oder sowas dran gemacht ?



das wäre dann aber auch schon die kategorie "extrafrech", oder?
also das wäre nicht mal nur frech, das wäre schon krank. aber es gibt ja immer leute, die etwas mehr riskieren...


----------



## AhOi! (16. Oktober 2006)

Extra für Son ein bisschen heller:


----------



## Urlauber (17. Oktober 2006)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> respekt für die höhe, das ist echt ordentlich!



da geht natürlich noch was  fand das andere Bild nur schöner.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (17. Oktober 2006)

geil man


----------



## MTXR (17. Oktober 2006)

kleiner abu :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manobike.Julian (17. Oktober 2006)

@urlauber
sehr geil. das zweite gefällt mir persönlich besser. 

sonntag bin ich auch wieder in winterberg am start. schade, dass ich nur ein bike mitnehmen kann. dann wirds wohl das große fully sein. mit dem tu ich mich an den technischen sachen immer etwas schwer...würde auch gerne mal mit meinem kleinen gucken, wies da so läuft...


----------



## hardtail rider (22. Oktober 2006)

tailtap to toojam(ja der tailtap is net aufm bild war aber da ^^):



nosemanual 



maual über des ding da ^^:



3er mit ein bissle nosedive:



und nen hässlicher air to fakie



ich will noch dazusagen ich fang erst wieder an und streeten konnte ich noch nie und lerne es grade!
greez 
mo


----------



## abi1988 (22. Oktober 2006)

aber schaut doch ganz gut aus was de da fabrizierst weiter fleisig üben


----------



## MTXR (22. Oktober 2006)

fein fein ! wo ist denn der park ??


----------



## hardtail rider (23. Oktober 2006)

der park is in markdorf am bodensee8so ca. 15km von Friedrichshafen)
is eigentlich nen ganz cooler park fehlt nur die minirampe^^!


----------



## Son (23. Oktober 2006)




----------



## AhOi! (23. Oktober 2006)

öha wann warst du denn bei uns in der halle?


----------



## Son (23. Oktober 2006)

gestern, du kamst ja nicht


----------



## manobike.Julian (23. Oktober 2006)

cooles wallride-teil. wieso sind da im unteren bereich so komische streifen? fährt man da mit gezogener hinterradbremse durch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (24. Oktober 2006)

Bikepark Hombruch, After Summer Jam


----------



## manobike.Julian (24. Oktober 2006)

schicker tobbogan! meiner meinung nach einer der stylischsten "einfachen" tricks!   jetzt noch den lenker 90° einschlagen und dann ist das der hammer!
den will ich auch eines tages mal können...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (24. Oktober 2006)

jo weil ohne lenker sieht das eher nach nem seatgrap aus würd ich sagen... trotzdem nett die beiden bilder


----------



## AhOi! (24. Oktober 2006)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> cooles wallride-teil. wieso sind da im unteren bereich so komische streifen? fährt man da mit gezogener hinterradbremse durch?



ja die ganzen kiddies machen das so...


----------



## CDRacer (29. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Pesling (29. Oktober 2006)

Für die schei$$ Ramps geile Action!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (30. Oktober 2006)

sehr schön


----------



## crazy-spy (30. Oktober 2006)

sehr schön chris!


----------



## fashizzel (30. Oktober 2006)

gute arbeit chris, aber dreh mal die hand beim table top ein.


----------



## Urlauber (31. Oktober 2006)

is mir unerklärlich,w ie man sich bei der Bank so rausschiesen kann!
Geile Fotos .


----------



## CDRacer (31. Oktober 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:


> is mir unerklärlich,w ie man sich bei der Bank so rausschiesen kann!
> Geile Fotos .


Musste reissen...noch was vom Samstag: Curved Wall in Köln...einmal ohne Sturz:




und einmal mit


----------



## Slim_Shady (31. Oktober 2006)

Colle aktion den Sturz kann ich mir richtig gut vorstellen


----------



## AhOi! (1. November 2006)

Dann hau ich auch mal wieder was raus.. eins is leider bloß ein Videograb...

Lookdown bei der T-Mobile Local Support Tour







Und das Gegenstück dazu: Lookback


----------



## Pesling (1. November 2006)

Style!


----------



## Son (1. November 2006)

sehr brausige aktion


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2006)

jau, die brause kann was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (1. November 2006)

AhOi! schrieb:


> Dann hau ich auch mal wieder was raus.. eins is leider bloß ein Videograb...
> 
> Lookdown bei der T-Mobile Local Support Tour
> 
> ...



Wie gewohnt feine Aktionen...

ich hab mal versucht von der großen in die kleine Bank zu kommen


----------



## AhOi! (1. November 2006)

das is aber schon ne sehr kleine Bank... 

Wo isn der Park?


----------



## CDRacer (2. November 2006)

Ja, macht die Landung auch nicht viel angenehmer...sagt dir wohl kaum was, wenn ich dir sage, dass der Park in Odenthal steht. Das ist in der Nähe von Leverkusen, also ca. 30 km nördlich von Köln.


----------



## hardtail rider (3. November 2006)

hi war heute bissle mein smith zu ersten mal über kleinere dirts zu jagen.....
das ergebniss:



greez mo


----------



## Pesling (3. November 2006)

So geiler Style!


----------



## hardtail rider (3. November 2006)

@pesling: thx


----------



## CDRacer (4. November 2006)

Schaut so geil aus bei dir der Tobogan...ich wünschte nur ich könnte ihn ansatzweise auch so.


----------



## Hügelmensch (5. November 2006)

sehr schön, der hintern schleift ja schon richtig am reifen


----------



## CDRacer (5. November 2006)

Abendliche Hüpfkation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (5. November 2006)

So mein Lieblingstrick mal gerade über ne Box...







Tabletop Air aus unserer Bowl


----------



## Funghi (5. November 2006)

alle Bilder der Seite sind absolut geil!

@CDRacer: hast ma irgendwie gemessen wie hoch? schaut verdammt gut aus!echt top!


----------



## Pesling (5. November 2006)

Brausig!


----------



## Munich-Biker (5. November 2006)

Geiles Bild Chris! 

Ahoi is n Streber


----------



## CDRacer (6. November 2006)

Funghi schrieb:


> alle Bilder der Seite sind absolut geil!
> 
> @CDRacer: hast ma irgendwie gemessen wie hoch? schaut verdammt gut aus!echt top!



Grob geschätzte 80 cm bis Oberkante Busch...

@ AhOi! : Mal wieder richtig schöne Aktionen, die du hier zeigst.


----------



## Son (6. November 2006)

boah, was hier wieder abgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (6. November 2006)

@CDRracer: sehr geil, nich schlecht hoch das teil!


----------



## CDRacer (7. November 2006)

hochfahren




und wegspringen


----------



## Son (7. November 2006)

top


----------



## Slim_Shady (8. November 2006)

coole Axion! Hab den a!b Aufkleber auch am Helm


----------



## fashizzel (9. November 2006)

der thread heißt jetzt dann chris und ahoi in aktion.
würd ja so gerne auch...


----------



## AhOi! (9. November 2006)

Ein Chris und Ahoi! Video is schon in Arbeit


----------



## Urlauber (9. November 2006)

gefilmt wie einer den thread runterscrollt


----------



## Qwerttosirius (14. November 2006)

Hallöchen !!!
ich habe paa ma gelesen dass sich beim agent orange die bremsaufnahme nach ner halben stunde fahren lockert is dad so ??? 
in welcher gegend ist denn das orange zuhause ???


----------



## Slim_Shady (14. November 2006)

ALso bei mir in Rostock gibts einen und der macht nur Probleme. Scheibenbremsaufnahmen abgebrochen von dem Adapter und nu wo neue drann sind gewinde rausgerissen. Ich hab an dem Rad nie was gemacht also kann ich auch nicht beurteilen ob da jemand bei der Montage rumgefuscht hat... Aber naja ich würde drüber hinwegsehen und dir den Kauf vom Orange bzw Orange SE zu empfehlen, fahr einfach V-Brake is genau so geil.


----------



## petete2000 (15. November 2006)

vollgassss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slim_Shady (15. November 2006)

Cool


----------



## Hügelmensch (15. November 2006)

Geil!!!


----------



## l0st (15. November 2006)

yeah cooles pic und schönes rad  


bin vorerst ma wieder radlos weil vr nabe putt ,kurbel lager putt ich bekomm zuviel....


----------



## MTXR (15. November 2006)

nein losts rad ist wieder lost ... du armes ding ! musstest so lange warten und jetzt nochmal ... ich hoffe mal die backen dir das rad möglichst schnell wieder zusammen ! 
der kleine da oben ist auch cool nur der sattel ist noch n bisschen hoch, oder ? aber wird sich glaub ich eh schnell ändern. würd mich nur interessieren, ob der mit dem rad dann auch normal rumcruist und zur schule fährt oder oob der noch n anderes rädchen hat, weil das agent ist dafür n bisschen zu schade


----------



## Son (15. November 2006)

ich bin auf die ersten Sprungbilder gespannt


----------



## Funghi (15. November 2006)

l0st schrieb:


> yeah cooles pic und schönes rad
> 
> 
> bin vorerst ma wieder radlos weil vr nabe putt ,kurbel lager putt ich bekomm zuviel....



bitte??? Das Flow? Biste damit überhupt schoma gefahrn oder sind die Teile vom anguggn kaputt gegangen ??? SKANDAL!!!


----------



## l0st (15. November 2006)

nö,also vr nabe geht wieder halbwegs ohne lautstar auf sich aufmerksam zu machen,hab mal gefettet un alles,aber kurbel lager is voll im popo....kP warumdas eine dreht sich so gut wie gar nich un zu weit reingepresst wurd das auch,werd ich die tage mal tauschen.hoffe das es dann mal nicht knackt etc.


klar bin ich schon gefahrenerst vorhin wieder nach 1h bike zerlegen.


----------



## dragonflyer (16. November 2006)

so mal was neues von mir. musste notgedrungen neue digicam kaufen und diese hat eine ganz tolle funktion  welche ich gleich testen musste  




(bitte anklicken)


----------



## CDRacer (19. November 2006)

GIF Animation zum Anklicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slim_Shady (20. November 2006)

SO jetz kommt hier ma der lowskiller vom Werk  Hab eigentlich nen bischen mehr drauf, aber Manual Brakeless is echt schwer


----------



## AhOi! (20. November 2006)

brrr... 18.11.2006 und ne kurze Hose


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (21. November 2006)

nur die harten kommen in n garten.. und noch brakeless  aber is ja ne lange hose


----------



## Urlauber (22. November 2006)

so, ich bin nach langem auch mal wieder zum Fahren gekommen. Mit langer Hose und Mütze *brrr*

GIF Animation zum Anklicken


----------



## Slim_Shady (22. November 2006)

Der 180 is ja ma  geil  schaff ich auch gerade so...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2006)

MTXR schrieb:


> nein losts rad ist wieder lost ... du armes ding ! musstest so lange warten und jetzt nochmal ... ich hoffe mal die backen dir das rad möglichst schnell wieder zusammen !
> der kleine da oben ist auch cool nur der sattel ist noch n bisschen hoch, oder ? aber wird sich glaub ich eh schnell ändern. würd mich nur interessieren, ob der mit dem rad dann auch normal rumcruist und zur schule fährt oder oob der noch n anderes rädchen hat, weil das agent ist dafür n bisschen zu schade





ne,-sattel passt
 nur die 175er kurbel ist etwas zu lang (noch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. November 2006)

MTXR schrieb:


> nein losts rad ist wieder lost ... du armes ding ! musstest so lange warten und jetzt nochmal ... ich hoffe mal die backen dir das rad möglichst schnell wieder zusammen !
> der kleine da oben ist auch cool nur der sattel ist noch n bisschen hoch, oder ? aber wird sich glaub ich eh schnell ändern. würd mich nur interessieren, ob der mit dem rad dann auch normal rumcruist und zur schule fährt oder oob der noch n anderes rädchen hat, weil das agent ist dafür n bisschen zu schade



Wie zu schade!!?? 
Für unsere kids ist uns gar nix zu schade,oder Artur?


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2006)

Wenn er damit zur Schule fährt muss mir einer sagen wo der zur Schue geht


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2006)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Wenn er damit zur Schule fährt muss mir einer sagen wo der zur Schue geht



du willst doch einem erst klässler nicht sein bike klauen,-oder ?!?  

ps: er kommt mit nem bus zur schule.


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2006)

War doch nur ein Späßchen  Nix mit klauen


----------



## MTXR (24. November 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wie zu schade!!??
> Für unsere kids ist uns gar nix zu schade,oder Artur?



is ja nicht zu schade für die kinners sondern zu schade dafür, dass damit zB in die schule gefahren wird wos evtl. geklaut oder demoliert wird.
aberwenn er mim bus in die schule fährt dann is ja alles easy


----------



## AhOi! (24. November 2006)

foto by A.Pauli

360 Lookdown


----------



## fashizzel (24. November 2006)

jo alter gehts noch?
aber ins pit oder?


----------



## AhOi! (24. November 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:


> jo alter gehts noch?
> aber ins pit oder?



inzwischen nicht mehr... 
ausserdem sind gerade opposite 360 Looback in Arbeit....


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (24. November 2006)

AhOi! schrieb:


> inzwischen nicht mehr...
> ausserdem sind gerade opposite 360 Looback in Arbeit....



Ich glaub ich hau dich gleich! waah...

Willst du mir nicht eine Halle schenken? und dein Können? x)


----------



## AhOi! (25. November 2006)

kannst ja gern mal in unsere Halle vorbeikommen.. dann zeig ich dir gern ein paar Sachen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renöd (25. November 2006)

ich war auch endlich mal unterwegs mit meinem Agent
fahr noch nich so lang aber es wird langsam... ;-)


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (25. November 2006)

AhOi! schrieb:


> kannst ja gern mal in unsere Halle vorbeikommen.. dann zeig ich dir gern ein paar Sachen....



Wo ist die Halle denn? Ich bin halt aus Österreich... aber wenn sie in der Gegend Münchens ist geht das ja so halbwegs mim Zug... also mal in den Ferien vorbeischaun oder sowas 

Gibts dort ein Foampit? Das wäre sehr genial... ich würd nämlich gern ENDLICH mal den Tailwhip stehen... der Trick nervt mich schon Monate -.-


----------



## Son (25. November 2006)

aaah hoi, krasse sache


----------



## Hügelmensch (25. November 2006)




----------



## Stoken (25. November 2006)

boah, nicht schlecht nicht schlecht!


----------



## [email protected] (25. November 2006)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:


> Wo ist die Halle denn? Ich bin halt aus Österreich... aber wenn sie in der Gegend Münchens ist geht das ja so halbwegs mim Zug... also mal in den Ferien vorbeischaun oder sowas
> 
> Gibts dort ein Foampit? Das wäre sehr genial... ich würd nämlich gern ENDLICH mal den Tailwhip stehen... der Trick nervt mich schon Monate -.-



is am rande münchens wenn ichs recht in erinnerung habe. foampit gibts.

feine sache ahoi


----------



## Son (25. November 2006)

Emmering


----------



## Domas (25. November 2006)

nur was kleines gammliges. nix tolles, gammel schnitt und gammel quali!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx7WKARZ0Pg


----------



## MTXR (25. November 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:


> nur was kleines gammliges. nix tolles, gammel schnitt und gammel quali!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx7WKARZ0Pg


süß gestöhnt nach dem zaun-gap da  
aber sonst fein. auch nette kombis. man merkt auch stark den tagesverlauf ... irgendwann wurds dunkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (26. November 2006)

sehr toll


----------



## Son (26. November 2006)

Radfahren


----------



## Domas (27. November 2006)

na, das habe ich aber auch schon besser von dir gesehen! vllt täuscht die perspektive!?


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (27. November 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:


> nur was kleines gammliges. nix tolles, gammel schnitt und gammel quali!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx7WKARZ0Pg



sehr schön !!!

klasse action!


----------



## Slim_Shady (27. November 2006)

Das Vid is geil und Pic auch


----------



## Son (28. November 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:


> na, das habe ich aber auch schon besser von dir gesehen! vllt täuscht die perspektive!?



jein, ich war halt noch etwas angeschlagen vom abend davor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtail rider (4. Dezember 2006)

sry für dir Quali war entwas dunkel.... musste es heller machen..


----------



## Son (4. Dezember 2006)

verdammt geil


----------



## l0st (4. Dezember 2006)

wäre da nicht dieses bunte zeug und die pixel,wäre es ne 1+ aber so nur 1.25


----------



## Slim_Shady (4. Dezember 2006)

Hübsching.


----------



## hardtail rider (4. Dezember 2006)

ja wie gesagt die cam hat da gesponnen und dann ging der blitz net... des bunte gefällt mir ^^


----------



## MTXR (4. Dezember 2006)

sieht geil aus. sollte es in richtung tobogan tabletop gehen ??


----------



## dragonflyer (4. Dezember 2006)

hier mal nen kleiner trailer mit 3 agent fahrer (Till,pSyChOgRiNsEr (hatte die idee es hier zu posten),ich und noch ein Freund von mir is aber ein Nox-Fahrer ^^)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiVqams4BYc&eurl=

würden uns auch über einen Homepage Besuch freuen  . Die seite ist aber noch am Anfang.


----------



## AhOi! (5. Dezember 2006)

Nicht schlecht... aber versuch die doppelten szenen wegzulassen... und nicht so viele SpezialÜbergänge verwenden.. ansonsten:


----------



## Urlauber (5. Dezember 2006)

ah, Spezialübergänge sind der Tod für jedes Video ^^.
Der erste passt rein. Und die Musik is geil


----------



## Son (5. Dezember 2006)

die spezialpimmel sind lulu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (5. Dezember 2006)

thx, da aus irgendeinen grund die edit funktion nicht geht hier mal link ohne spezialeffekte 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoyTFtLMZ68


----------



## Urlauber (5. Dezember 2006)

jeah, geil, jez is gut! gleich zwei mal angeschaut


----------



## Qwerttosirius (6. Dezember 2006)

hallöchen zusammen
habe schnell ne kleine frage zum agent orange:
auf der agent website steht, dass sie nur scheiben bremsen mit bis zu 175mm, wer hat denn erfahrungen gemacht mit gesagtem bike und 200 mm scheiben ???


----------



## abi1988 (6. Dezember 2006)

ich und keine guten!!!
also ich hatte das übersehen und bin zuerst 200 gefahren hab mir deshalb leciht die ausfallenden aufgebogen, weil der adapter nciht gehoben hat mti den normalen schrauben das hatte ich aber auch weiterhin hab dann längere schrauben reingemacht mit unterlegscheiben vorne und hinten und mittern drauf jetzt hälts aer nur noch mit 160 mm scheibe wies so mit 200mm aussieht weis ich nicht aber mit der standart befestigugn hälts auf keinen fall


----------



## Munich-Biker (7. Dezember 2006)

200mm = keine Garantie 
200mm = Unsinn
=> kauf dir ne 160


----------



## Urlauber (7. Dezember 2006)

falscher Thread.


----------



## CDRacer (7. Dezember 2006)

Im Westen nix neues...  
Fufanu





180




3 - wieder mit zu Ende rutschen


----------



## AhOi! (10. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Slim_Shady (10. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (11. Dezember 2006)

muhahaha, da is es endlich! sehr gut !


----------



## Son (11. Dezember 2006)

schön, nächstes mal dann richtig


----------



## CDRacer (16. Dezember 2006)

So, da hier ja scheinbar nix mehr los ist, mal wieder ein Video von mir, ein Spot, 7 Minuten Material und stümperhaft Schnitt ergaben zusammen oben verlinktes Endprodukt. Komme leider momentan nicht mehr so viel zum fahren...obwohl es zumindest die Temperaturen zulassen.


----------



## Son (16. Dezember 2006)

gammel quali, sehr schönes radfahren


----------



## CDRacer (16. Dezember 2006)

Son schrieb:


> gammel quali, sehr schönes radfahren



Ja, das ist irgendwie beim Upload kaputt gegangen, lad das morgen mal in guter Quali zum runterladen hoch, aber muss jetzt Bier trinken gehen.

B-UNIT


----------



## Funghi (16. Dezember 2006)

sehr schickes Vid Herr CDRacer, trau mich ja gar net mehr was von mir zu posten 

ich tue es trotzdem:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4XePCwR5co


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (17. Dezember 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Ja, das ist irgendwie beim Upload kaputt gegangen, lad das morgen mal in guter Quali zum runterladen hoch, aber muss jetzt Bier trinken gehen.
> 
> B-UNIT



Die B-Unit hat auch bei mir gestern zugeschlagen!


----------



## Domas (17. Dezember 2006)

tze! also wenn etz alle hier videos posten will ich auch mal wieder 
filmed by son, rider ich
-es ist übrigens ein barspin-only video ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGWXHStZy2o


----------



## Son (17. Dezember 2006)

das ist aber auch schon älter


----------



## Hügelmensch (18. Dezember 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:


> tze! also wenn etz alle hier videos posten will ich auch mal wieder
> filmed by son, rider ich
> -es ist übrigens ein barspin-only video ^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGWXHStZy2o



is gut! Die bunny barspins sind zwar nicht wirklich hoch, aber was kann ich schon dazu sagen  in dem vid des du vor kurzem mal gepostet hast warn sie hoch! 

Ein 35 Sekunden Vid aus altem zeugs  Aber nichts erwarten, ist aus langeweile entstanden und dementsprechend schlecht


----------



## Son (18. Dezember 2006)

nice das vid


----------



## Domas (19. Dezember 2006)

Hügelmensch schrieb:


> is gut! Die bunny barspins sind zwar nicht wirklich hoch, aber was kann ich schon dazu sagen  in dem vid des du vor kurzem mal gepostet hast warn sie hoch!
> 
> Ein 35 Sekunden Vid aus altem zeugs  Aber nichts erwarten, ist aus langeweile entstanden und dementsprechend schlecht



im alten video waren sie aber im stand, bzw bei 1 km/h oder so und zwar hoch, aber nie wirklich ganz rum gedreht!
beim neuen video bin ich halt schon immer mit ordentlich tempo unterwegs, und wennse tief sind kann ich sie sicherer, und reicht ja auch so ^^

dein video is auch nett!


----------



## Hügelmensch (19. Dezember 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:


> im alten video waren sie aber im stand, bzw bei 1 km/h oder so und zwar hoch, aber nie wirklich ganz rum gedreht!



Ja, is bei mir auch so bzw. war so, ich hab die einen Abend lang gemacht, dann schienbein aua gemacht und dann is der steuersaz gebrochen... also bis jetz noch keine möglichkeit gehabt zu fahren seit ner zeit... Hast du den schon stufen oder so hoch gemacht?


----------



## Domas (21. Dezember 2006)

ach, bin ewiglich nimmer gefahren ^^ stufen hoch is nich, maximal bordstein.
das mit dem schienbein kenne ich. ich haus mir richtig oft beim 180 barspin so unterhalb dees knies hin. schlimm


----------



## Döner (21. Dezember 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:


> tze! also wenn etz alle hier videos posten will ich auch mal wieder
> filmed by son, rider ich
> -es ist übrigens ein barspin-only video ^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGWXHStZy2o




Nettes vid und die Mucke ist auch nicht schlecht. Von wem ist die und wie heißt das Lied?

Döner


----------



## Domas (21. Dezember 2006)

Lied heisst Ghetto, von Akon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Döner (21. Dezember 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:


> Lied heisst Ghetto, von Akon



jau danke


----------



## hardtail rider (21. Dezember 2006)

so des schonmal da gewesene bild ein bissle anders...


----------



## Munich-Biker (22. Dezember 2006)

oh cool noch mehr kacke im bild


----------



## MTXR (22. Dezember 2006)

der style is korrekt aber lass die faxen mal ausm bild raus ... 
und warte lieber auf ein besseres (von der quali her)


----------



## Urlauber (31. Dezember 2006)

http://www.sackas.de/Urlauber/url.wmv

noch was Kleines zum Jahresende


----------



## Slim_Shady (31. Dezember 2006)

Cooles Video  BTW Mache heute nacht den als erster nen 108° im Jahre 2007^^


----------



## AhOi! (31. Dezember 2006)

JUHU.. Urle kann endlich Crankflips.. Jippieh  
Zeit is gwordn...

Von mir gibs auch ein neues Foto:

Süddeutsche Zeitung ---> Titelbild Regionalteil Fürstenfeldbruck

Hab leider keinen Scanner


----------



## Urlauber (31. Dezember 2006)

AhOi! schrieb:


> JUHU.. Urle kann endlich Crankflips.. Jippieh
> Zeit is gwordn...



jau, Meister !


----------



## renöd (3. Januar 2007)

hab auch ein kleines vid gemacht..
war am 31.12.06 ich mit smith und mein kumpel mit ner anderen Karre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LC7Qp9TJI5A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (4. Januar 2007)

schon nicht schlecht, da geht aber noch mehr


----------



## renöd (4. Januar 2007)

ich hoffe das da noch mehr geht...
fahr auch erst ein halbet jahr street und dirt...


----------



## AhOi! (8. Januar 2007)

Hier mal ein erstes Foto vom Shooting für das Spanische Freeriderzine:
Wenn ich das Mag dann zugeschickt bekommen hab poste ich die anderen Fotos


----------



## Urlauber (9. Januar 2007)

boa, pornomeister !


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (10. Januar 2007)

echt geil.. bis auf die mütze 
hier mal was von mir... nix wildes nur mal mit trinity in action und in atemberaubender quali 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1j1AsANvjQ


----------



## Son (10. Januar 2007)

b unit dark session oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (10. Januar 2007)

b b b b b b buniiiiiiiiiiit!

krasser fotomann!


----------



## Urlauber (10. Januar 2007)

Dunkelbiersession?


----------



## abi1988 (10. Januar 2007)

AhOi! schrieb:


> Hier mal ein erstes Foto vom Shooting für das Spanische Freeriderzine:
> Wenn ich das Mag dann zugeschickt bekommen hab poste ich die anderen Fotos



geiles pic!


----------



## Son (10. Januar 2007)

Urlauber schrieb:


> Dunkelbiersession?



so siehts aus


----------



## the agent (15. Januar 2007)

hier mal was von mir naja is nix besonderes ich weiß aber wollt au mal was posten 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/329744/limit/recent

sry aber das mit dem bilder einfügen schaff ich net weil da kommt immer n rotes kreuz *g*


----------



## Munich-Biker (15. Januar 2007)

einfach den Forum Code unter dem Bild kopieren


----------



## the agent (16. Januar 2007)

cool danke  aber was zum deufi isn forum code???


----------



## Son (16. Januar 2007)

rechtsklick auf das bild und grafikadresse kopieren, dann im nachrichtenfeld auf das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




symbol und da dann die grafikadresse einfügen


----------



## the agent (16. Januar 2007)

ich kapiers immer noch nicht aber ich werds irgendwann schon noch schaffen


----------



## CDRacer (17. Januar 2007)

So, also du musst das rot markierte einfach nur kopieren und in deinen Beitrag einfügen. Das ist alles. Kannsts ja mal im Testbereich ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (17. Januar 2007)

ok also danke an munich biker an son und an cdracer für´s beschreiben  mal schaun obs nächste mal klappt


----------



## dragonflyer (17. Januar 2007)

mal ein footplant von mir, heute gelernt


----------



## -lo2- (17. Januar 2007)

hier mal mein agent im einsatz..ja gut.. normal klappt das fahren auch besser


----------



## dragonflyer (17. Januar 2007)

hast dir wehgetan? 
aber keine angst sowas ähnliches ist mir auch schon passiert


----------



## Son (17. Januar 2007)

geiler spot da beim footplant


----------



## -lo2- (17. Januar 2007)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> hast dir wehgetan?
> aber keine angst sowas ähnliches ist mir auch schon passiert



^^ jaa das kommt davon wenn man nur sone ******* vor der haustür macht..


----------



## dragonflyer (17. Januar 2007)

@ son 

ist aber nur von Oktober/November bis Februar/März befahrbar 
weil ist eigentlich ein Brunnen und die werden ja im Winter net betrieben bzw. wenns kalt ist.


----------



## the agent (17. Januar 2007)

is ja ganz klar! im sommer was rauspumpen! man is der spot hammer!!!!


----------



## Urlauber (18. Januar 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> hier mal mein agent im einsatz..ja gut.. normal klappt das fahren auch besser



ha, geil, voll auf Block, musste lachen, sorry 

aber irgendwas stimmt bei dir mit ntsc/pal ned....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (18. Januar 2007)

Urlauber schrieb:


> ha, geil, voll auf Block, musste lachen, sorry
> 
> aber irgendwas stimmt bei dir mit ntsc/pal ned....



wieso? hab das ganz normal von der videokamera mit moviemaker auf den pc gezogen...


----------



## l0st (23. Januar 2007)

mr flow auf abwegen auf der bmx bahn,leider recht kaputt mittlerweile das ding aber macht laune


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Januar 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> hier mal mein agent im einsatz..ja gut.. normal klappt das fahren auch besser



Hihi,
du hast mir den Tag gerettet!!! Gottseidank ist nicht viel passiert!!!

So langsam bereue ich es, dass ich mein Orange wieder verkauft hab, aber ich mochte die 2005er Ausfaller einfach nicht!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (24. Januar 2007)

mal ein bisschen was zusammengeschnitten ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4lD8LsOVAw


----------



## Urlauber (24. Januar 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> wieso? hab das ganz normal von der videokamera mit moviemaker auf den pc gezogen...




na, weils so verzerrt is.

@psycho: nettes Video. endlich ma wieder was zu sehen. Im Winter is hier ja ned so viel los ^^


----------



## Son (4. Februar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNNhWxUj77I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (4. Februar 2007)

chillig B


----------



## renöd (6. Februar 2007)




----------



## Domas (6. Februar 2007)

was genau is das?


----------



## renöd (6. Februar 2007)

Tailtap???


----------



## Domas (7. Februar 2007)

ja gut, das kann alles sein, geht ja ausm foto nicht hervor!!!


----------



## -lo2- (11. Februar 2007)

hab hier mal so ein bisschen meine neue gabel eingefahren.. ^^ is nichts besonderes... nur so n bisschen vor der haustür halt fahren... .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq1iLjTG3lU


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (11. Februar 2007)

geiles haus^^ aber immerhin mobil  ... wenn das nur vor der haustür ein wenig rumgehüpft war muss es ja woanders richtig abgehn ... gott pinkelt leider schon zwo tage auf bickenbach und umgebung und macht das rafahrn nicht so angenehm =(


----------



## -lo2- (11. Februar 2007)

ja das haus ist halt neben dem wohnwagen  ist nich im bild... 
hier gibts leider keine wirklich guten spots und meist muss ich alleine fahren... deswegen fahr ich auch meist nur so n bisschen da aufer straße...


----------



## CDRacer (11. Februar 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> ja das haus ist halt neben dem wohnwagen  ist nich im bild...
> hier gibts leider keine wirklich guten spots und meist muss ich alleine fahren... deswegen fahr ich auch meist nur so n bisschen da aufer straße...



Da mach ich mir, lernen für Vorabi, wenig Zeit...


----------



## -lo2- (11. Februar 2007)

dieses ausm fakie rausdrehen und dann gleich wieder son 180° machen find ich geil..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (11. Februar 2007)

sag ma CDRacer fährst du dein agent in s oder l?


----------



## CDRacer (12. Februar 2007)

Ich fahr ein langes Orange.


----------



## mistermongo (12. Februar 2007)

Son schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNNhWxUj77I



nettes video, wie heißt des lied?


----------



## Son (12. Februar 2007)

das ist das intro von chamber the cartridge von rise against


----------



## Nforcer (16. Februar 2007)




----------



## Son (18. Februar 2007)

kleine Nightsession, Doomas, radfahrn

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-6468934357403700336

Lied : Ludacris - Growing Pains


----------



## Urlauber (19. Februar 2007)

wow! echt schöne Sachen drin!


----------



## LukGande (26. Februar 2007)

sehr schön


----------



## dragonflyer (9. März 2007)

so da ich aus gesundheitlichen gründen heute net richtig fahren konnte habe ich mich als Fotomann versucht. Und der aufm Bild wollte halt mal mit meinem Orange fahren und da er ganz cool drauf war hab ichs ne erlaubt. Hauptsache mal nen Bild fürn Thread 






ich weiß keine große action, aber wenigstens mal wieder nen Bild fürn Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (11. März 2007)




----------



## Son (11. März 2007)

sehr gut!!


----------



## LukGande (15. März 2007)




----------



## the agent (16. März 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

ja war gestern bei uns im wald aufer dhstrecke und am schluß steht ne geile hip und dann is das bild entstanden (is nix großes wollt nur endlich in den thread posten)


----------



## hardtail rider (18. März 2007)

so damit ich nicht als tod erklärt werde mal wieder was von mir.... hab ich huete morgen mal so gelernt ^^
würde mich über bewertungen freuen(einfach draufklicken)



und noch nen kleines video von mir undm kollege
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/349606/cat/502
  
greez mo


----------



## AhOi! (18. März 2007)

Hey mo fährts du am Trinity 26Zoll? Wenn ja wie klappen da die Barspinns bei dir? Gut oder schleifts vorderrad am Fuß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtail rider (18. März 2007)

jo ich fahr 16 zoll bin früher auch mal 24 gefahrn... also barspin is mal kein prblem!! is noch gut was anplatz! und ich muss sagen mit 26 zoll is es schon um einiger geiler!


----------



## AhOi! (18. März 2007)

Alles klar.. merci


----------



## Son (24. März 2007)

praaaa


----------



## Domas (25. März 2007)

jau


----------



## hardtail rider (25. März 2007)

heute gelernt...



und noch paar "alte" sachen:
Tuck



Nofoot one hand



tobogan aber iwie hässlich...



naja das wars für heute 
greez mo


----------



## -lo2- (28. März 2007)

war mal son fotokerl am skatepark  klicken zum bewerten...


----------



## the agent (28. März 2007)

das 2. is wunderbar !


----------



## hardtail rider (30. März 2007)

mach die arme weiter nach oben das is er besser


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (30. März 2007)

naja^^ man wird ja nicht mit der waffe bedroht... ich müsst eigentlich auch mal actionpics posten =/


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (1. April 2007)

also hier  http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=6551245240252734492&hl=de
und heute kommt noch mehr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtail rider (1. April 2007)

mal paar neue pics von mir...












würde mich über bewertunge freun... einfach draufklicken ^^
mfg mo


----------



## Son (1. April 2007)

ja mann, richtig geil!


----------



## -lo2- (1. April 2007)

muss ich dann auch so einen geilen gesichtsausdruck machen wenn ich die arme hoch mache?  der nfcc gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## hardtail rider (1. April 2007)

hehe nein musst du net... aber ich mach eh immer drecks die geiles fressen beim biken   
danke wegen canny  
dürft gerne bewerten


----------



## hardtail rider (4. April 2007)

jo nochmal nen meiner meiunung nach schönere canny... ^^ bild is vom ave... und der kicker is mal bissle gewachsen... aber immernoch nen dreckshügel 



würde mich über bewertungen freuen!
greez mo


----------



## Funghi (4. April 2007)

da kann ich zwar nich mithalten aber ich poste trotzdem ma was


----------



## hardtail rider (4. April 2007)

hhee footplant kann ich nciht ^^ lol 
find bei kewl


----------



## Domas (4. April 2007)

ja freunde, hab mich auch ma wieder dezent bemüht, nix wildes, wieder 1 day production, will auch die nächsten wochen(nachm abi) nen großes video machen!

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=2542027727882594732


----------



## hstguy (4. April 2007)

find ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtail rider (4. April 2007)

rischtisch geil ^^


----------



## Funghi (4. April 2007)

verdammt grosses kino. Deine manuals 180 und co sind top, der Herr  Ein grosses Vid wär ma was  nur die Musik nervt irgendwann


----------



## Domas (4. April 2007)

hoch, wie lieb, soviel lob. musik war weil ich nich wusste was sonst ^^

ach und funghi, dich habe ich doch in braunschweig gesehen, oder?


----------



## Funghi (4. April 2007)

h0r57 schrieb:


> hoch, wie lieb, soviel lob. musik war weil ich nich wusste was sonst ^^
> 
> ach und funghi, dich habe ich doch in braunschweig gesehen, oder?



 jop. Warst mim Son da ne?


----------



## Domas (4. April 2007)

HA, also doch. Jau, und mit Prunni (auch hier ausm forum)


----------



## Son (4. April 2007)

ach, haste doch hochgeladen das vid
das große vid wird gaaaanz großes kino!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (4. April 2007)

jau!! ABER! die matratze ist weg!!!


----------



## Son (4. April 2007)

ja, datt warn de mufteke


----------



## Funghi (4. April 2007)

Son schrieb:


> das große vid wird gaaaanz großes kino!!!



AHA, sowas gibts also  bin gespannt.


----------



## Domas (5. April 2007)

ja nee, noch nicht. kommt aber hoffentlich


----------



## abi1988 (6. April 2007)

nicht die hardcore action............................abubaca


----------



## Son (8. April 2007)

Gayride, man beachte die Beschreibung (rechts)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fTGr0TfmcY


----------



## Domas (8. April 2007)

alter, sehr geiles video! wem gehört denn das geile BMX da im video? ist das des neue Fit Aitken?


----------



## Son (8. April 2007)

ne, is das edwin komplettrad


----------



## Domas (8. April 2007)

verstehe


----------



## cycophilipp (9. April 2007)

tricks ohne Helm stinken...
PS: Gayride - nette 180er, fetter Bunny, am Schluss das Bike wegschmeissen is nur lame...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (9. April 2007)

uuuuh


----------



## Domas (9. April 2007)

uhhhhhhhhh! mache ich aber immer! man soll wut nicht in sich reinfressen! und das wegschmeissen ist nur halb so schlimm, da wirken während des fahrens noch ganz andere kräfte drauf!


----------



## the agent (9. April 2007)

ney ney ney! macht euch halt ins hämad! ^^ außerdem is das bmx das alte von dave mirra


----------



## CDRacer (18. April 2007)

Abitur-Vorbereitung

Qualität ist irgendwie kaputt gegangen beim upload...


----------



## -lo2- (19. April 2007)

hab auch mal wieder was  ist ein bisschen länger das video (ca 10min, 130mb). Sind auch von 3 Bikes 2 Agenten dabei . 
rechtsklick, ziel speichern unter


----------



## Son (19. April 2007)

chris wie immer sehr gut!
-lo2- auch sehr gute äktschn, nur teils lausig gefilmt


----------



## Domas (19. April 2007)

@ -lo2-:  wehe das lohnt nciht, ich habe nurnoch 140mb frei!!! 

edith sagt: ahuuuuuuuuwiiiii, this is lotek! is ja kräzie! alle sehr geil aber vorallem der martin, der is ja der hammer! wie alt isn der?


----------



## Son (19. April 2007)

wo haste nurnoch 140mb frei?? festplatte oder was??


----------



## Domas (20. April 2007)

äh, ja, wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (20. April 2007)

ka, hab drölf GB noch frei, na gut ich hab auch zwei


----------



## dragonflyer (20. April 2007)

so nach langerzeit mal wieder was von mir auch wenn das foto nen monat alt ist ^^


----------



## -lo2- (20. April 2007)

h0r57 schrieb:


> @ -lo2-:  wehe das lohnt nciht, ich habe nurnoch 140mb frei!!!
> 
> edith sagt: ahuuuuuuuuwiiiii, this is lotek! is ja kräzie! alle sehr geil aber vorallem der martin, der is ja der hammer! wie alt isn der?



der ist 17.. wird irgendwann dieses jahr noch 18. hat sich aber beim letzten sturz im video das sprunggelenk gebrochen...  kann erst in 2 monaten wieder fahren...


----------



## Domas (21. April 2007)

hach, unangenehm!


----------



## CDRacer (21. April 2007)

h0r57 schrieb:


> hach, unangenehm!



Ja und ärgerlich auch.


----------



## swollen (22. April 2007)

Hier mal im Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (24. April 2007)

mal was von meinem dirt  manchmal klappt er auch besser mit strecken und so


----------



## hardtail rider (25. April 2007)

naja mal wieder paar von mir würde mich über bewertungen freuen!
so mein ersten canny one hand... hab gleich nach dem aufgehört weil die mücken kamen 



2 TT von mir kann ich auch erst seit paar tagen geschit 






und noch nen canny bissle zu spät geknipst ^^



greez


----------



## Son (25. April 2007)

schicke bilder wiedermal


----------



## AgentBikes fan (25. April 2007)

was soll ich machen ?

mein bike wurde geklaut und ich überlege was ich jetzt für ein neusew kaufen soll kinder rad oder n streetbike mit dem orange drin (ist ja kla)


----------



## AgentBikes fan (25. April 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> der ist 17.. wird irgendwann dieses jahr noch 18. hat sich aber beim letzten sturz im video das sprunggelenk gebrochen...  kann erst in 2 monaten wieder fahren...




cooles vid wo sind den die skate parks ?


----------



## -lo2- (25. April 2007)

bielefeld kesselbrink, bielefeld sennestadt, gütersloh, bad salzuflen und der dirtpark ist auch in bielefeld sennestadt


----------



## Son (25. April 2007)

wow, so viel in bielefeld, müsste man glatt mal hin


----------



## Munich-Biker (25. April 2007)

nichts besonderes n paar schnapschüsse schöner münchner sonne


----------



## Son (25. April 2007)

schöne sach, aber kauf ma ne neue gabel ^^


----------



## -lo2- (25. April 2007)

ist der onefoot x-up nicht der selbe wie der beim banner auf agent-bikes.de?

@son: ja bielefeld ist schon toll  aber von bielefeld nach bielefeld sennestadt sinds auch nochmal ne halbe stunde oder mehr mit bahn und bus  ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (25. April 2007)

ich sag nur auto


----------



## -lo2- (25. April 2007)

ok dann geht das wohl


----------



## Munich-Biker (26. April 2007)

neue Gabel ist da, hab nur auf Sonne zum Fotos machen gewartet.


----------



## -lo2- (26. April 2007)

Munich-Biker schrieb:


> neue Gabel ist da, hab nur auf Sonne zum Fotos machen gewartet.



sonne haben wir jetzt ja genug


----------



## AgentBikes fan (26. April 2007)

die glücklichen bielefelder hier in aachen ham wa nichts cooles ausser dem dirt spot und ein paar streetspots


----------



## abi1988 (26. April 2007)

ja hier in mühlacker bei mri gibts noch weniger da gibts ncih mal en dirtspot und nur nen mini und ziemlcih verkackten skateplatz


----------



## crazy-spy (26. April 2007)

Max, mach doch mal die Augen in deiner Stadt auf... du wirst verdammt viel finden, wenn Du nur willst! Ich weiss das.... schliesslich wohn ich hier und bin lange aktiv hier gefahren... also sei froh und dankbar, dass Aachen verdammt viel bietet...


----------



## -lo2- (26. April 2007)

naja... bei uns in der stadt gibts auch nur einen seehr gammligen kleinen skatepark wo lauter spacken rumhängen... und meinen dirt vor der haustür  (siehe galerie)

Bielefeld sin auch immer 30min Busfahrt... bzw nach sennestadt 1std 20min....


----------



## AgentBikes fan (27. April 2007)

ja du hast ja recht aber ich meinte das mit den parks street spots ham wa viele geile dirt spot auch pools auch parks ? camp astrid das wars oder doch nicht hab nich t nachgedacht was ich geschrieben hab sry 

@ crazy spy nimm mich ma bei icq an plz..... ..... warum haste mein swhit satz als zitat ?


mfg der max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (27. April 2007)

wayne, hab grad abi mündlich verkackt und bin vooool wie sonst was


----------



## Agent Schmidt (27. April 2007)

hallo zusammen...
war heute mit meim Agent fahrn  und das kam dabei raus:

*Stinknormaler OneHand*




*OneHand im Nazi-Style*...sry aber ich wusste nicht wohin mitm Arm 




hier noch eins auf *Dirts in Rommelshausen*...




soo das wars erstmal...


----------



## Domas (28. April 2007)

läuft!
will auch mal wieder, ist aber absolut kein sahnestück, an dem tag ging garnix, konnte dank heuschnupfen kaum atmen, und dann noch temperaturen... aber das interessiert eh keinen. wollts eigentlich garnicht posten, aber schad ja keinem: (quali ist erbärmlich, scheiss googlevideo)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-6813824428306973980&q=jein


----------



## Son (28. April 2007)

schüsch jungeeee


----------



## Domas (28. April 2007)

mHr


----------



## Agent Schmidt (28. April 2007)

Ohaa haste noch mehr Videos 
Ja das mitm wetter stört echt manchmal...
aber man hat ja immer noch freude am fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (28. April 2007)

jein, an dem tag war echt kot... und das schneiden erst, ich hasse computer!!!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (28. April 2007)

mit was schneidest du?
ich mit *Windows-MovieMaker* ^^ 
hier nochmal n OneHander...was könnt ihr noch für tricks empfehlen...?
Also mehr so anfänger tricks!


----------



## Domas (28. April 2007)

jein. erst mit pinnacle, aber das ist so kot(mag auch am rechner liegen), deshalb zum schluss mit movie maker!
no foot, one foot, x-up für fortgeschrittene!
frontflip tripple tailwhip is eher was für anfänger!


----------



## MTXR (28. April 2007)

s.o. ... generell so whips mim hinterrad, lookback, anfänge eines table top und wenn du dich sicherer fühllst gehste in richtung disco bzw one handed one footer oder onenand no foot und sowas halt ...


----------



## CDRacer (28. April 2007)

MTXR schrieb:


> s.o. ...  *lookback*, a ...



Nein, das ist eher kein Anfängertrick.


----------



## crazy-spy (28. April 2007)

echt ma anfängertrick, voll easy...


----------



## Funghi (28. April 2007)

juhu, zum 1. ma geschafft...aber irgendwie kreig ichs nich hin, den Lenker wieder zu fangen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k7GStIP1Wk


----------



## Domas (28. April 2007)

wie? tuste doch! oder willste ihn früher fangen? musste halt bisi länger aufm hr stehen ^^ reicht doch, wenn du ihn mit 1er inner luft fängst und die andere hand beim landen dranbekommst.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (29. April 2007)

MTXR schrieb:


> s.o. ... generell so whips mim hinterrad, lookback, anfänge eines table top und wenn du dich sicherer fühllst gehste in richtung disco bzw one handed one footer oder onenand no foot und sowas halt ...



Danke   werd morgen mal n One(No)Footer probiern...*probieren*  
ja so bissl tabletop klappt...whips??? meinen wir das gleiche?  
also das auf dem bidl war ja n lookdown oder? ich kann nur nach hinten gucken....
BarSpin klappt auch: Klick mich
jetzt sogar noch besser...


----------



## Domas (29. April 2007)

tip fürn barspin:
wennde hoch ziehst lehn dich gleich mit den knien in den sattel zum klemmen, dann haste mehr zeit und kannst die linke hand beim drehen unten lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentBikes fan (1. Mai 2007)

@ crazy spy wer ist denn das aufm bild und wo ?


----------



## CDRacer (1. Mai 2007)

Ohne Liebe zusammengestückelte Aktionen.


----------



## Domas (2. Mai 2007)

sehr gut!


----------



## AgentBikes fan (2. Mai 2007)

cooles vid 
wo ist der pool der ist cool und wo ist die autobahnbrücke ?


----------



## CDRacer (2. Mai 2007)

Alles Leverkusen.


----------



## MTXR (3. Mai 2007)

ja was ich meine ist einfach nach hinten gucken ^^ nicht wirklcih annen llokback gedacht ... sry


----------



## Agent Schmidt (3. Mai 2007)

@ *CDRacer *echt geiles video  und auch geil gefilmt 
is dir da n skateboarder hinterher gfahren oder wie haste des so gut hingekriegt mitm filemnÂ¿
âºâ»âºâºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»


----------



## -lo2- (6. Mai 2007)

einmal nfcc über sone ecke...



x-up



footplant


----------



## Son (6. Mai 2007)

alter was geht mit deinem VR, sieht beim x-up voll kappot aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (6. Mai 2007)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> @ *CDRacer *echt geiles video  und auch geil gefilmt
> is dir da n skateboarder hinterher gfahren oder wie haste des so gut hingekriegt mitm filemnÂ¿
> âºâ»âºâºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»âºâ»



Jein, aufm BMX mitgerollt.


----------



## -lo2- (6. Mai 2007)

der reifen hat ne delle  (felge ist grade ^^ ) aber beim x-up sieht das wirklich extrem aus... is mir noch garnich aufgefallen...


----------



## AgentBikes fan (6. Mai 2007)

g wie goil goil goil


----------



## CDRacer (6. Mai 2007)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=620378618731123408


----------



## Son (6. Mai 2007)

prraaaa!!


----------



## -lo2- (6. Mai 2007)

sehr geiles video  kriegt man echt lust auf radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (6. Mai 2007)

einfach nur fettes video 
dien andren vids sind auch erste sahne


----------



## AgentBikes fan (6. Mai 2007)

kenn ich schon ^^


----------



## -lo2- (6. Mai 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHShg-sjMC0
das ist eines der video mit denen ich mich bei agentbikes beworben hab ^^  der schnitt ist zwar nicht so schön wie bei dem video vom cdracer finds aber trotzdem gut


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (8. Mai 2007)

ich finds auch sehr schön =) auch wieder mal was von mir....


----------



## -lo2- (8. Mai 2007)

was fürne geile jumpbox ^^ wie hoch isn die?


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (8. Mai 2007)

ca. 50cm ... aber es ist das beste was wir hier haben.. leider 8km entfernt^^ aber da geht durchaus mehr drüber...


----------



## Son (11. Mai 2007)

quali is ma wieder gammel, aber naja





ja, der will noch nich so (ich weiß, umgreifen und so)


----------



## Agent Schmidt (11. Mai 2007)

die tricks machen die quali wieder gut 
sehr geiel action auf deinem agenten da


----------



## Domas (12. Mai 2007)

gleicher tag, gleiche halle, gleiche kamera wie bei son, nur _bewegte_ bilder:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SATRvocPSI


----------



## Agent Schmidt (12. Mai 2007)

geiles bike, geile halle, geiler rider mit noch besseren tricks...
sehr sehr geiles video 5Stern *****^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodoreider (14. Mai 2007)

Mülltonnen Abubacca

Rad steht übrigens zum Verkauf 
3,2,1..deins


----------



## AhOi! (14. Mai 2007)

Jup mit dem Trinity kann man auch freeriden gehen...

















Noch a bisserl Street:










pics (c) by A.Pauli


----------



## abi1988 (14. Mai 2007)

sind ja mal echt hammers geile bilder dabei! respekt, sehr schön eingefangen!


----------



## Son (14. Mai 2007)

sehr sehr gut!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (15. Mai 2007)

bodoreider schrieb:


> Mülltonnen Abubacca



echt fettes pic   aber was is in deinen speichen im vorderrad


----------



## -lo2- (15. Mai 2007)

ich würd ma sagen ne fahne von mcdonalds


----------



## fashizzel (15. Mai 2007)

AhOi! schrieb:


> Noch a bisserl Street:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da liegt meine gerissene kette und ich schau verärgert nach unten auf mein rad.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (15. Mai 2007)

geiler spot jungs 
@ *-lo2-* der kenner


----------



## hardtail rider (15. Mai 2007)

geile bilder ahoi!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (16. Mai 2007)

ok... der gesichtsausdruck is ******* ^^ aber sonst find ichs ganz gut


----------



## -lo2- (17. Mai 2007)

Waren heut mal am Kesselbrink...












besonders der nfcc gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## TheRacer (17. Mai 2007)

du Glückspils. Ich wollte heute auf fahren aber bei uns hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet.
Zu den Bilder muss ich sagen schön, schön. Sowas schaffe ich noch nicht, aber Übung macht den Meister und das mach ich grad wann ich kann.

Gruß TheRacer


----------



## Domas (17. Mai 2007)

TheRacer schrieb:


> du Glückspils.


auja, son schöynes Bils könnt ich etz auch vertragen!

noch ne kleinigkeit von vorhin
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-6269560910303187274


----------



## TheRacer (17. Mai 2007)

jetzt bin ich aber depremiert, wenn ihr alle solch ich schönes Wetter habt. Video finde ich gut. Bei solchen Videos frage ich mich jedoch immer wie man es schaft so hoch zu springen.


----------



## Son (17. Mai 2007)

toll! gut das ich saufne war!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtail rider (17. Mai 2007)

alla geiles vid und so!!


----------



## Domas (17. Mai 2007)

musste reissen!


----------



## TheRacer (17. Mai 2007)

mit dem Springen habe ich eher schwierigkeiten mit meiner Beintechnik. Das VR bekomme ich schon hoch genug. Schaffe ja auch ein Manual. Über einen Bordstein odr so komme ich auch drüber. Und das mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig hoch schaffe ich natürlich auch aber so Tische oder höhere Kanten hoch schaffe ich ned.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (18. Mai 2007)

schöner bunnyhop to manual, domas
davon bin ich weit entfernt
schaff grad mal busbordstein to manual

hier mal was kleines von mir.
erwartet keine action! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE7-LsGUv3k


----------



## Domas (18. Mai 2007)

is doch auch schon was!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Mai 2007)




----------



## Munich-Biker (26. Mai 2007)




----------



## Agent Schmidt (26. Mai 2007)

sehr giles bild


----------



## -lo2- (26. Mai 2007)

jupp schaut nice aus


----------



## CDRacer (29. Mai 2007)

Zu langsam und hässlicher 180


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slim_Shady (29. Mai 2007)

Der einsachzig is doch top!


----------



## CDRacer (30. Mai 2007)

Ich find den irgendwie nicht schön, aber geht ja auch nur um das Umdrehen aus dem Fakie eigentlich.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (30. Mai 2007)

ich find den kickturn/revert oder wie mans nennen will cool...
weil wenn ich probier ihn immer ind andre richtung...proboier ich nachher mal


----------



## -lo2- (30. Mai 2007)

find den 180er top und das zurückdrehen is ma derbst geil


----------



## Agent Schmidt (30. Mai 2007)

ich stimme mich -lo2- zu...der Junge hat mächstig style


----------



## -lo2- (30. Mai 2007)

sag ich ja...


----------



## AgentBikes fan (31. Mai 2007)

ja nur die drehung aus dem fakie is net so schön is aber net schlimm *daumen*


----------



## KingsCrown (31. Mai 2007)

der fakieturn ist gerade das geile dran


----------



## CDRacer (31. Mai 2007)

AgentBikes fan schrieb:


> ja nur die drehung aus dem fakie is net so schön is aber net schlimm *daumen*



Die ist der einzige Grund, weshalb ich das mal reingestellt hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (31. Mai 2007)

ich wundere mich auch grad...
@agentbikes fan: verscuh ma dich so langsam ausm fakie zu drehn  dann siehste ma das das cool is..


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (31. Mai 2007)

find die drehung auch super geil... wobei das davor auch nicht schlecht ist ,, aber schön geslidet ;-) top


----------



## CDRacer (1. Juni 2007)

So, danke mal an alle für das Lob. Hoffe ich komme die Tage auch mal wieder dazu etwas mehr zu filmen.


----------



## AhOi! (2. Juni 2007)

Tabletop Air:










Neu gelernt Topside Tailwhip Air:






Lookdown:





Lässiger Onehand Lawnmower.. (leider is das Bild dunkel)





Fakie Air (Harley Style ;-))





Sprocket Barspin to Fakie






Pics [c] by BKM-SE


----------



## -lo2- (3. Juni 2007)

die tricks sind echt nice..  und der spot schaut auch sehr geil aus  sind da links noch dirts?


----------



## AgentBikes fan (3. Juni 2007)

häää warum bin ich mit dem fakie gemeint ???? 
(hab den anders gemacht) kennt hier über haupt einer auser der crazy spy ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (3. Juni 2007)

wie meinen?


----------



## fashizzel (3. Juni 2007)

auer, du streber.


----------



## AgentBikes fan (3. Juni 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> ich wundere mich auch grad...
> @agentbikes fan: verscuh ma dich so langsam ausm fakie zu drehn  dann siehste ma das das cool is..





naa das hier


----------



## CDRacer (3. Juni 2007)

AgentBikes fan schrieb:


> naa das hier



Macht immer noch keinen Sinn.


----------



## AhOi! (3. Juni 2007)

Puhh dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige der grad total aufn schlauch steht


----------



## -lo2- (3. Juni 2007)

naja ich check´s auch nicht. wie wärs wenn wir uns weiter so fakie drehn wie bisher und fakt bleibt, der cdracer hat die drehung einfach raus


----------



## AgentBikes fan (4. Juni 2007)

hmm ok  drehnem wir unser zeuch und er seins und pushen uns gegenseitich   *ende* der ansage ^^


----------



## -lo2- (4. Juni 2007)

ok mein smith durfte heut das erste ma auf meinem dirt leiden  hab den 360° auch das erste ma über nen "double" versucht ^^ (ja ich weiß der sprung is klein  )

sehr flach aber gestanden... 




beim erstem versuch halt angst gehabt... 




nfcc


----------



## Agent Schmidt (4. Juni 2007)

geiler Spot direkt vor der haustür oder?
der nfcc is sauber und der 360° schuat in echt auf dem double bestimmt auhc fett aus


----------



## -lo2- (4. Juni 2007)

jupp direkt vor der haustür  deswegen auch n bisschen kleiner gehalten und so   hm... hab den 360 auch auf vid... schaut nich grad sehr toll aus  aber iwann wird der schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (5. Juni 2007)

loool?! was is los? was is mit mir?!
jeden weiteren kommentar erspar ich mir besser...


----------



## bella (5. Juni 2007)

AhOi! schrieb:


> ... leider is das Bild dunkel ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dunkel, aber fesche Tasche


----------



## BKM-SE (5. Juni 2007)

bella schrieb:


> dunkel, aber fesche Tasche



nix da bella ....


----------



## bella (5. Juni 2007)

photopfuSchEr, ein bisschen muehe beim stempeln haettest dir aber wenigstens geben koennen ...


----------



## AgentBikes fan (5. Juni 2007)

crazy-spy schrieb:


> loool?! was is los? was is mit mir?!
> jeden weiteren kommentar erspar ich mir besser...




äähm was soll den mit dir sein du warst auch super bist es auch noch


----------



## TheRacer (6. Juni 2007)

Uns war gestern halt langweilig und dann haben wir ein paar Paletten zusammenschoben und das war's.

PS: Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand von euch verraten könnte wie ich Bilder hier reinstellen kann, dass ihr nur draufklicken müsst um es bewerten zu können.

Gruß TheRacer


----------



## hardtail rider (8. Juni 2007)

paar neue bilder









zum bewerten druafklicken


----------



## Son (8. Juni 2007)

super sachen, haste nen kleinen roadtrip gemacht?


----------



## hardtail rider (8. Juni 2007)

ja hab mitm deckerchecker nen roadtrip über stuggi augsburg und münchen gemacht! war echt genial!! 
video folgt dann halt die tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (8. Juni 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2035072068

bewegte bilder gibts nun von mir, wie der titel scho sagt scho etwas her die aufnahmen so ca. 2monate 

Benny


----------



## Munich-Biker (9. Juni 2007)

danke an deckerchecker für die fotos


----------



## Domas (9. Juni 2007)

ja, akkurat


----------



## Son (9. Juni 2007)

sehr bierig!!


----------



## MikeyBoy (9. Juni 2007)

hat style


----------



## Domas (9. Juni 2007)

dublebost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (9. Juni 2007)

Son und Domas ham sich auch mal wieder echauffiert, sogar 2 versionen, einma mit originalton und einma mit musi! wiedermal 1-tag production, powered by agent!bikes und BorderWorthy Productions:

musi:       http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-3148114360108455083
originale:  http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7958523819126523968


----------



## Munich-Biker (9. Juni 2007)

feines video


----------



## -lo2- (9. Juni 2007)

ju video is echt schick.


----------



## AhOi! (10. Juni 2007)

really nice...der shice....


----------



## hardtail rider (10. Juni 2007)

das obere bild vom basti is von mir   
hier das vid zum roadtrip...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScbEuVijln8


----------



## AgentBikes fan (10. Juni 2007)

soo ****ig huge ^^ aber ****ing nice


----------



## Domas (10. Juni 2007)

geil, fjen! aber welcher davon isn nu der deckerchecker?


----------



## hardtail rider (10. Juni 2007)

der mitm raw smith!


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2007)

ich hoffe es gefältt und ich würde mich über ne bewertung freuen


----------



## Munich-Biker (10. Juni 2007)

hardtail rider schrieb:


> das obere bild vom basti is von mir
> hier das vid zum roadtrip...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScbEuVijln8



ei stimmt, besten dank

schönes video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (10. Juni 2007)

ralle kein bilder gefällt mir
was machst du auf dem 2. bild 180°? guck mal die frau mit der weißen mütze hinter deim sattel schaut lustig aus^^


----------



## AgentBikes fan (11. Juni 2007)

lol die tusse xD  aber geile bilder bzw action


----------



## agent-bikes (16. Juni 2007)

sehr schöne Aktionen!


----------



## janwalter (16. Juni 2007)

zieh dir mal ein shirt an


----------



## CDRacer (19. Juni 2007)

Miese Quali ist bitte zu entschuldigen, aber hatte nur eine kleine Digi mit und war alleine fahren.


----------



## Son (19. Juni 2007)

supi


----------



## MikeyBoy (20. Juni 2007)

Winterberg...











klickbar...


----------



## AgentBikes fan (21. Juni 2007)

was haste denn am arm bzw finger ???


----------



## MikeyBoy (21. Juni 2007)

kleinen finger gebrochen habe da ein gips...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (21. Juni 2007)

lol mit gips innen bikepark... 

glaub iwann in den ferien muss ich auch ma wieder nach winterberg


----------



## AgentBikes fan (22. Juni 2007)

lol ich hab das schlüsselbein in 5 teilen und fass kein bike an ^^


----------



## Son (22. Juni 2007)

kann man auch gut vergleichen























































nicht


----------



## -lo2- (22. Juni 2007)

stimmt 
ich bin gesund  und ich fahre auch rad


----------



## AgentBikes fan (23. Juni 2007)

@ mikey boy aber du lagst nicht halbtot im krankenhaus oder ^^


----------



## MikeyBoy (23. Juni 2007)

ne lag ganit^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (23. Juni 2007)

nice. wallride geht aber höher


----------



## AgentBikes fan (24. Juni 2007)

@ mikey boy wie uncoool ^^ nee ist nicht grade lustig wenndu halb anwesehnd da liegst werden deine eltern komisch auf dich glotzen ^^


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2007)




----------



## -lo2- (26. Juni 2007)

sieht cool aus der onefoot


----------



## the agent (29. Juni 2007)

hab au ma was zu poschten ^^


----------



## TheRacer (29. Juni 2007)

schön aber hast du mal an einen Helm gedacht ?


----------



## jasper (29. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich hoffe es gefältt und ich würde mich über ne bewertung freuen


ne weil
1. kein helm
2. oberkörper zum posen ungeeignet


----------



## the agent (29. Juni 2007)

@ theracer nee hab ich nicht ^^ sicherlich hab ich aber der besuch dort war eher spontan!


----------



## RipItKaputt (1. Juli 2007)

Dingens, ma neues Rad ausprobiert heut.  Irgendwie one hand tailtap oder so...


----------



## AgentBikes fan (2. Juli 2007)

nicetricks ohne helm sind cool *daumen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (2. Juli 2007)

sieht lässig aus  
@agentbikes fan: also so bei street und kleineren sachen seh ich nur selten jmd. mit helm fahren


----------



## crazy-spy (2. Juli 2007)

und genau dabei kann auch was passieren  Wenn dann sollte man konsequent sein: Mit Helm - IMMER - oder eben ohne Helm...


----------



## RipItKaputt (2. Juli 2007)

Ja geil die Helmdiskussion. Ich gebs zu: War einfach aus Stylegründen fürs Foto. Sonst fahre ich mit Helm. Find aber diese Dirtschüsseln sau unbequem und schweißanfällig. Und das Foto wär mit CC-Helm nur halb so nett  
Weitere Fotos folgen in bälde..


----------



## AgentBikes fan (2. Juli 2007)

ein frage ich trug keinen helm und der artzt meinte hät ich einen helm getragen hätt ic hkeien lebensgefährlichen bruch gehabt hmmm ja und mein sag ich 


aber in zu kunft lieber mit


----------



## TheRacer (2. Juli 2007)

das durfte ich mir vor 1nem Jahr auch min. 10mal an hören. "Hast du einen Helm getragen". Jedesmal musste ich antworten nein habe ich nicht. Da kam immer "siehst du hättest du einen getragen wären die Verletzungen jetzt nicht so schlimmt.

PS: Ich lang 3 Tage auf der Intensivstation und hatte eine schwere Gehirnerschütterung und meine ganze linke Gesichtspartie war aufgerissen und angeschwollen. Zum Glück alles wieder Narbenlos verheilt. Mein linkes Auge war vollständig rot und ich konnte durch dieses 4Tage nicht richtig sehen, zu meinem Glück auch ohne Folgeschäden. Das ganze ist auch bei leichter Action passiert aber ich weiß bis heute noch nicht wie das genau passiert ist den ich was 10min bewusstlos.

Daher fahr ich nun immer MIT Helm, auch bei vermeintlich leichter Action.

Gruß TheRacer


----------



## RipItKaputt (2. Juli 2007)

Kann hier mal jemand das gespamme löschen? Die Diskussion war schon 1000 mal da.
Nichts für ungut...


----------



## AgentBikes fan (2. Juli 2007)

also ich habe mir das schlüssle bein 5 fahc gebrochen beim pool REINfahren plötzlich lag ich auf dem boden (schädelprellung) musste opertiert werden weil ein fragment stück zur lunge stand das diese die lunge durchbort hätte und ein anderes die arterie das bike durfte ich nicht mitnehmen wurde geklaut  zumglückt hatte ich eien schutzengel ich danke gott


----------



## CDRacer (2. Juli 2007)

AgentBikes fan schrieb:


> also ich habe mir das schlüssle bein 5 fahc gebrochen beim pool REINfahren plötzlich lag ich auf dem boden (schädelprellung) musste opertiert werden weil ein fragment stück zur lunge stand das diese die lunge durchbort hätte und ein anderes die arterie das bike durfte ich nicht mitnehmen wurde geklaut  zumglückt hatte ich eien schutzengel ich danke gott



aha


----------



## the agent (2. Juli 2007)

joa ne und sogar mit helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (3. Juli 2007)

hm.. sehr geil


----------



## crazy-spy (3. Juli 2007)

AgentBikes fan schrieb:


> ein frage ich trug keinen helm und der artzt meinte hät ich einen helm getragen hätt ic hkeien lebensgefährlichen bruch gehabt hmmm ja und mein sag ich
> 
> 
> aber in zu kunft lieber mit




aha! und wo ist die Frage?

und @ Diskussion:
Das sollte keine werden ;-) Ich sträube mich nur vor solchen Aussagen, dass es noch immer Menschen gibt, die denken, dass die kleinen, unscheinbaren Dinge nicht auch mal schief gehen können... es kann immer etwas passieren! Ich finde manche Einstellungen einfach zu Naiv. Genau wie ne Aussage letztens, dass man das Leben jetzt noch geniessen sollte und die betreffende Person daher sehr gerne raucht, weil es ja jetzt noch keinen großen Schaden anrichtet und nicht so schlimm ist - mit 18 Jahren. Auch eine naive Lebenseinstellung. Wie gesagt: Fahrt meinetwegen mit oder ohne Helm, das muss jeder selbst wissen, eine Diskussion wollt ich nicht anzetteln ;-)


----------



## AhOi! (3. Juli 2007)

WORD!   *zigarretteanzünd*


----------



## AgentBikes fan (3. Juli 2007)

also die frage hat sich schonbeantwortet



das bild ist coral


----------



## the agent (3. Juli 2007)

schon keine disku. hier sagt lieber mal was zum bild


----------



## bella (4. Juli 2007)

_pic by SE_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (4. Juli 2007)

hatte man es wohl eilig zur Konformation oder Hochzeit ???


----------



## bella (4. Juli 2007)

ausgezeichnet kombiniert  wenn Mann schon mal gut gekleidet ist, muss Konfirmation, Standesamt und radeln in einem Aufwasch gehen ...


----------



## Faraleth (4. Juli 2007)

"zu geil", vorallem die schuhe


----------



## AgentBikes fan (4. Juli 2007)

also ist schön das bild 

(mal ne frage an die herren von agent wird es auch ein den orange als kommplet bike geben ???)


----------



## AhOi! (4. Juli 2007)

offiziell nicht... aber ein custom aufbau ist immer möglich


----------



## >>Bullet<< (4. Juli 2007)

Sorry AgentBikes fan aber bei den merkwürdigen beiträgen merkt man, dass du auf den kopf gefallen bist


----------



## AgentBikes fan (4. Juli 2007)

AhOi! schrieb:


> offiziell nicht... aber ein custom aufbau ist immer möglich



okey und was heist custom aufbau genau ??? 
sry wenns ne dumme frage ist ich hab keine ahnung


----------



## crazy-spy (4. Juli 2007)

custom aufbau heisst, dass du an nem rad auch nen laserschwerhalter und bockwurstblinker montieren lassen kannst!


----------



## AgentBikes fan (4. Juli 2007)

heisst das das ich mir bei a!b ein bike zusammen bauen lassen kann ?


----------



## >>Bullet<< (4. Juli 2007)

ok und ernsthaft:
custom aufbau ist das gegenteil von komplettrad
also ein bike so aufgebaut, wie man es als komplettrad nicht kaufen könnte..

auf die letzte frage habe ich keine antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentBikes fan (5. Juli 2007)

okey danke


----------



## Munich-Biker (5. Juli 2007)

ja das heisst es


----------



## CDRacer (5. Juli 2007)

Munich-Biker schrieb:


> ja das heisst es



.


----------



## AhOi! (6. Juli 2007)

hab mal in meiner alten fotokiste gekramt...

Footjam Nosepic Bowl






Lockback





Curved Wallride to Crankflip


----------



## AgentBikes fan (6. Juli 2007)

just nice


----------



## chris009008007 (7. Juli 2007)

nofoot ausm pool





180 ausm pool





180 ausm anderen pool





wallride in Berlin mitte





tailwip üben ausm pool









wallride


----------



## RipItKaputt (7. Juli 2007)




----------



## AgentBikes fan (7. Juli 2007)

yup alles sehr schön


----------



## Domas (8. Juli 2007)

bis auf den sattel, der ist echt ultimativ hässlich! (nicht persönlich nehmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (8. Juli 2007)

.


----------



## AgentBikes fan (8. Juli 2007)

*hust-hust* das ist geschmakss sache wie man sein bike aufbaut oder es auch lakiert !  sry für das schlechte deutsch habs geändert


----------



## l0st (8. Juli 2007)

muahaha


----------



## RipItKaputt (8. Juli 2007)

AgentBikes fan schrieb:


> *hust-hust* das ist geschmakss sache wie mein sein bike aufbaut sowie man es auch lakiert !



Ich nehme nur Kritik in deutscher Rechtschreibung entgegen!  
Ja nee Sattel is hässlich das geb ich zu ... ist in Arbeit


----------



## MikeyBoy (10. Juli 2007)

barspin



styln oder so




alle bilder klickbar


----------



## Son (10. Juli 2007)

<3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (11. Juli 2007)

sehr geile bilder


----------



## -lo2- (16. Juli 2007)

ham heut ma wieder fotos gemacht.. 
nfcc



tobogan



und langeweile


----------



## TheRacer (16. Juli 2007)

schön.
Besonders das letzte in voller Montur. Was bei dir nicht so warm wie bei mir ?


----------



## -lo2- (16. Juli 2007)

doch wars...  hab auch nur 1 sprung mit den sachen gemacht... hatten halt langeweile und dann lagen meine mx sachen grad da rum


----------



## MTXR (17. Juli 2007)

war nach etlicher zeit und viel ärger mitm rad mal wieder fahren 
hier das Ergebnis :







gruß


----------



## Agent Schmidt (17. Juli 2007)

Sehr schönes Vidoe über mir   

Hab hier auch innerhlab von 1, 1/2 Stundne zusammengeschnitten 

*-Klick mich-*


Sry ich kannd as nich so als Fenster machen...xD


----------



## AhOi! (17. Juli 2007)

Ich fühl mich mitten in deinem Video angesprochen...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (17. Juli 2007)

ah0i is halt geil


----------



## Domas (24. Juli 2007)

I meld mi a ma wieda: Und wenn ihr auf das bild klickt erwartet euch ein kleines lescheres funvideo, während einer regenpause aufgenommen!


----------



## -lo2- (24. Juli 2007)

welches bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (24. Juli 2007)

wollts verkleinern, dann wars verschwunden...


----------



## CDRacer (24. Juli 2007)

joooo, nich verkehrt, ich hab auch paar neue sachen, aber das meiste davon endet im versuch...die neusten 5 videos hier


----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2007)




----------



## Funghi (3. August 2007)

dann will ich auch ma wieder...was kleines, ma schnell zusammengeschnippelt...warn aufm Brocken...das geht auch mit nem agent 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U52K-NQmFlY

ps: die musik issn insider, nich das man denkt ich höre sowas...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. August 2007)

jaja deine lieblingsmusik


----------



## -lo2- (3. August 2007)

naja also für die sachen musste man nich extra in harz fahren.. 

aber video ist schön


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. August 2007)

naje wir waren ja erst auf dem brocken


----------



## CDRacer (3. August 2007)

Back to the roots


----------



## -lo2- (3. August 2007)

hm... dem gesicht nach zu urteilen n fufanu?
die weißen speichen hinten ham style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (3. August 2007)

Joa, war ein Fufanu, die Speichen bleiben nicht mehr lange, weil ein neues Hinterrad kommt, kann die auch keinem empfehlen, sind von der Verarbeitung leider alles andere als gut, wenn dann lieber selbst machen. Achja, waren die Iron Fist.


----------



## MikeyBoy (6. August 2007)

ma wieder was von mir...



klickbar...


----------



## Funghi (10. August 2007)

warn ma wieder im Harz...tailtap barspin an sonem dingens da...


----------



## Son (11. August 2007)

nur kann man den barspin nic erkennen"! naja, man soeht sich in braan


----------



## Domas (11. August 2007)

stimmt, kanner auch sagen er machtn double tailwhip raus ^^


----------



## MTXR (11. August 2007)

hmm ist das das fouriers kb ?? wenn ja sach mal größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBoy (20. August 2007)

winterberg=)


----------



## Son (20. August 2007)

supi bild!!


----------



## AgentBikes fan (20. August 2007)

ja is supi


----------



## the agent (21. August 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/406825


----------



## -lo2- (22. August 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMgh1uMkrJc

nix besonderes... nur so bissle was halt das ich noch so aufm pc hatte


----------



## Agent Schmidt (23. August 2007)

der kleine mitm board is affig aber deine action dafür pornös


----------



## Domas (25. August 2007)

konnte mich auch mal wieder zum radfahren überwinden und hab ein kleines video erstellt und das neue b unit shirt eingeweiht.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gFRupIBouts
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=3222248505147401744&hl=de


----------



## crazy-spy (25. August 2007)

smoother style! 
... den könnt das video auch gebrauchen *fg*


----------



## Son (26. August 2007)

läuft


----------



## MikeyBoy (26. August 2007)

gut krass technische sachen machste da ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBoy (27. August 2007)

contest jam moped in herborn, bin 2ter geworden =) mal so neben bei



klickbar...


----------



## -lo2- (27. August 2007)

fettes teil  und glückwunsch zum 2. platz


----------



## Agent Schmidt (27. August 2007)

bis du echt 15? wenn ja dann 
bin 14 und krieg grad mal 180° oder 200° hin  aber sehr schöner 3er


----------



## MTXR (28. August 2007)

echt nice. man sieht sich in moers


----------



## >>Bullet<< (29. August 2007)

kann zwar nich so ganz mithalten, aber trotzdem:
"yeeah"


----------



## Agent Schmidt (30. August 2007)

Yeaaah!


----------



## Domas (1. September 2007)

crazy-spy schrieb:


> smoother style!
> ... den könnt das video auch gebrauchen *fg*



du kannst mir das nächste ja schneiden mr. videographie


----------



## crazy-spy (1. September 2007)

Domas schrieb:


> du kannst mir das nächste ja schneiden mr. videographie



is klaa ;-)


----------



## AgentBikes fan (5. September 2007)

auch von mir glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBoy (6. September 2007)

â¬bike =)



kÃ¶nnta draufklicken und so


----------



## Son (6. September 2007)

durchstrecken und so ^^


----------



## Domas (6. September 2007)

AgentBikes fan schrieb:


> auch von mir glückwunsch



stringenz?


----------



## -lo2- (6. September 2007)

Domas schrieb:


> stringenz?



was fürn ding??


----------



## Son (6. September 2007)

penis?


----------



## crazy-spy (6. September 2007)

echt, sowas hast Du? 
auch von mir glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (8. September 2007)

was älteres aus unserem nachbarland. wagrain.


----------



## CDRacer (8. September 2007)

Übelst schloapschteil


----------



## MikeyBoy (8. September 2007)

yessss nohand schmeis mal den lenker nach vorne bevor du klemmst ;-))


----------



## AgentBikes fan (8. September 2007)

kuhle aktionen


----------



## -lo2- (9. September 2007)

von heute


----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2007)

schicke bilder!

hier n bild von mir sry wegen quali war scheiß wetter und nur handy cam war am start ...  (bild ist kilckbar) :


----------



## AgentBikes fan (10. September 2007)

zu lol2 pics 
1 tap
2 hüpf
3 roll
4 taps 


ka mir war langweilig ^^


----------



## Agent Schmidt (10. September 2007)

AgentBikes fan schrieb:


> 4 taps
> 
> 
> ka mir war langweilig ^^



taps?? XD

langeweile? geh doch biken


----------



## TheRacer (10. September 2007)

MikeyBoy schrieb:


> bike =)
> Foto nicht mitzitiert
> könnta draufklicken und so



Du warst das also den ich gesehen habe auf der bike.


----------



## AgentBikes fan (11. September 2007)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> taps?? XD
> 
> langeweile? geh doch biken




ok gerne gib mir ein bike und hol die schrauben aus mir raus dankö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (11. September 2007)

3er und so ....


----------



## abi1988 (11. September 2007)

nachdem ich endlcih wieder en hr hab wo läuft


----------



## MikeyBoy (12. September 2007)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Du warst das also den ich gesehen habe auf der bike.



heißt das jetz was gutes oder was schlechtes??? P


----------



## TheRacer (13. September 2007)

was sehr gutes. Richtig gute Action.
Respekt !

Gruß TheRacer


----------



## CDRacer (21. September 2007)

schlagt mich halt für die qualität, ein letzter gruß aus der alten heimat.


----------



## Domas (22. September 2007)

was ist die neue heimat?


----------



## Son (22. September 2007)

münchen


----------



## Domas (22. September 2007)

aight


----------



## -lo2- (23. September 2007)

der erste wo meine beine endlich mal gestreckt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBoy (23. September 2007)

dortmund hombruch foto by christian laske...



klickn ne^^


----------



## CDRacer (23. September 2007)

MikeyBoy schrieb:


> klickn ne^^



Geht klar


----------



## AgentBikes fan (25. September 2007)

was ich in der mrm las ...


Red Hill in Sydney 

Der zweite der beiden populärsten Dirt Jump Spots in Sydney liegt... bla bla bla .Der Erbauerdieser Hügel ist ein vom Mountainbikes zum BMX Konvertierter
der, dem Mtb dennoch treu geblieben ist,indem der AGENT BIKES nach Australien importiert ...


----------



## MTXR (25. September 2007)

toll


----------



## CDRacer (26. September 2007)

Glückwunsch


----------



## l0st (26. September 2007)

das wussten wir schon als das australien vid drinne war mit dem a!b wallride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentBikes fan (26. September 2007)

..... toll ich wusst das nich ist das jetzt so schlimm das ich das gepostet hab ?


----------



## Son (26. September 2007)

ja


----------



## Domas (27. September 2007)

ja


----------



## -lo2- (27. September 2007)

vielleicht


----------



## AgentBikes fan (28. September 2007)

.


----------



## MTXR (28. September 2007)

macht bitte n vote auf .. ja nein vielleicht oder geht direkt wieder innen kindergarten liebesbriefchen schreiben.

PS : ja


----------



## CDRacer (30. September 2007)

erster Gruß aus der neuen Heimat, warn am Samstag in Ingolstadt.


----------



## Son (30. September 2007)

<3


----------



## AgentBikes fan (3. Oktober 2007)

könnt ihr mir vill ein paar gute rahmen gabel farb kombinationnen sagne ???


----------



## Son (3. Oktober 2007)

pink - kackbraun oder transparrent - neonschwarz,
eigener geschmack??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Oktober 2007)

AgentBikes fan schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir vill ein paar gute rahmen gabel farb kombinationnen sagne ???



schwarz - rot

schwarz - grün ( gift )

ka gibt zu viel eigener style is immer hammer


----------



## -lo2- (3. Oktober 2007)

fürn rahmen find ich chrom geil 

son´s idee mit transparent wär au ma ne geile sache


----------



## AgentBikes fan (4. Oktober 2007)

soll ich vill lieber nen tread aufmachen ?? damit jeder sagt was ihm gefällt vill find ich dann was gutes ?


----------



## Son (4. Oktober 2007)

damit man ihn zuspamt? von mir aus


----------



## CDRacer (4. Oktober 2007)

Ja, da wäre ich dann auch dabei so.


----------



## MTXR (4. Oktober 2007)

guck dir die bikegalery an, lass dich inspirieren und entscheide selber was dir gefällt.


----------



## AgentBikes fan (4. Oktober 2007)

hmm ok dann doch lieber so ^^


----------



## -lo2- (10. Oktober 2007)

joa ma wieder neue bilder.. (klickbar)

transfer



nfcc



endlich ganz rüber ^^ 



und n wallride


----------



## Son (11. Oktober 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> joa ma wieder neue bilder.. (klickbar)
> 
> transfer



3er??
gute aktionen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (11. Oktober 2007)

jupp.
danke


----------



## Agent Schmidt (11. Oktober 2007)

wegen der bike kombi guckd ir das biek vom hoppensack an des Npj...


----------



## double D (12. Oktober 2007)




----------



## -lo2- (14. Oktober 2007)

geiles bild


----------



## MikeyBoy (14. Oktober 2007)

war in den herbstferien in berlin=) hier scchonmal 2fotos..






sind klickbar ne xD


----------



## -lo2- (14. Oktober 2007)

hä?! sind die nicht schon lange auf der a!b homepage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBoy (14. Oktober 2007)

ja lange nich hab erst seit 1einer woche wieder schule und war vor 2wochen da war nur immmer zufaul die zuverkleinern für mtbnews xD


----------



## -lo2- (15. Oktober 2007)

klingt logisch


----------



## AgentBikes fan (15. Oktober 2007)

auhur wenn ich euch so fahren sehe will ich auch wieder fahren muss mich abernoch schonen


----------



## CDRacer (16. Oktober 2007)

schon uns mal lieber.


----------



## -lo2- (16. Oktober 2007)

CDRacer schrieb:


> schon uns mal lieber.



dafür müsste er ja wieder fahren können


----------



## crazy-spy (28. Oktober 2007)

von gestern abend, chris bei nem verdammt coolen spot 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwHYUBGEa7s
bekomm das mit dem YT Tag nich hin  Is zu neu


----------



## Munich-Biker (28. Oktober 2007)

gute arbeit die herren neumünchner


----------



## oO?!aha?! (29. Oktober 2007)

Hab mal n kleenes vid gemacht:

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-1022106357445947525

Videomaterial ist nur der 3er am schluss aktuell...


----------



## crazy-spy (29. Oktober 2007)

kamera leicht wackelig, szenen laufen zu lang, z.b. wenn der radler scho aus bild ist und die szene trotzdem noch 5 sekunden weiterläuft und der o-ton stört


----------



## AgentBikes fan (29. Oktober 2007)

crazy-spy dein viedeo ist einfach nur *porno* 
das ndere ist auch kuhl aber typ der da laber ist .. 
*wie alt bisse wenn ich fragne darf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (18. November 2007)




----------



## crazy-spy (18. November 2007)

Errinert an viel Spaß und echt coole Sessions...


----------



## CDRacer (19. November 2007)

crazy-spy schrieb:


> Errinert an viel Spaß und echt coole Sessions...



Jau, da hast du Recht und Hallensaison und nächster Sommer kommen auch bestimmt...freu mich drauf.


----------



## MTXR (20. November 2007)

der cdracer fängt beim manual ganz viele fliegen !!


----------



## crazy-spy (20. November 2007)

(22:26:25) CDRacer: spastiiiii

jöööh!


----------



## CDRacer (20. November 2007)

Ich sollte wieder mit Integralhelm fahren.


----------



## crazy-spy (20. November 2007)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Ich sollte wieder mit Integralhelm fahren.



 
sone hannibalmaske


----------



## [email protected] (15. Dezember 2007)

bilder sind bewertbar 

grüße aus dem arschkalten bayern


----------



## Agent Schmidt (16. Dezember 2007)

alle 4 gespeichert und alle 4 übelst geil 
für die eisdiele ge? XD scherz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2007)

danke  ja ich finde bunny hop tricks end geil  

bin im mom noch am bunny hop tobogan ... aber ist recht schwer 

aber so zum posen ist es echt net schlecht vorallem wenn iwelche leute sagen: mach mal was 

hier ma mein toller handschuh:


----------



## -lo2- (22. Dezember 2007)

ma was neues gelernt ^^


----------



## [email protected] (22. Dezember 2007)

find ich sehr gelungen das bild!


----------



## Munich-Biker (22. Dezember 2007)

top kann was


----------



## Agent Schmidt (22. Dezember 2007)

ahh geiles bild
hab die gleiche kappe  billabong..XD aber wie kannste mit sowas rumfahren?
ich muss mit schal und wollmütz rumraddeln XD


----------



## AgentBikes fan (23. Dezember 2007)

miau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (23. Dezember 2007)

ach quatsch ^^ immer schön langsam fahren das kein fahrtwind entsteht und dann geht das  hatte zeitweise sogar ärmel hochgekrempelt


----------



## AgentBikes fan (24. Dezember 2007)

@ all ausm forum frohe weihnachten hab schöne festtage und habt fun


----------



## [email protected] (31. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pAQAv8SoeE#GU5U2spHI_4

ein bisschen spass hatte ich ... wem net gefällt mei dem kann ich auch net helfen xD


----------



## Agent Schmidt (31. Dezember 2007)

pornös


----------



## double D (13. Januar 2008)

mal ein Bild vom fahren von mir mit neuem Rad!


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (13. Januar 2008)

Sauba richtig Pornicous


----------



## -lo2- (13. Januar 2008)

geiles bild  perfekt wärs wenn du ganz drauf wärst..


----------



## double D (13. Januar 2008)

ja, dann wärs echt perfekt, aber der Chris bringt seine Kamera einfach nicht höher. aber ich find die Perspektive richtig geil, mit fotograph aufm Bild


----------



## AgentBikes fan (13. Januar 2008)

sehr schön farblich abgestimmt


----------



## CDRacer (13. Januar 2008)

Schaut doch mal, ob ihr eine Leiter hinstellen könnt oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (17. Januar 2008)

dann müsste die Leiter ja 5-6m hoch sei, mal schaun ob sich sowas auftreiben/transportieren lässt, ich glaubs fast nicht


----------



## Son (17. Januar 2008)

kann man nicht von der tribüne (ne so heißt das nicht) da oben knipsen?


----------



## double D (18. Januar 2008)

des war eh nur so auf die Schnelle geknipst. von der "Tribüne" ists schlecht, sind verdammt beschissene Lichtverhältnisse, Scheinwerfer aufstellen etc. ist mir zu viel Action, bzw fehlt das Equipment dazu. Aber es gibt auf jeden Fall irgendwann Nachschub, brauch eh mal wieder ein paar Aktuelle Bilder.


----------



## CDRacer (18. Januar 2008)

Das mit dem Leiter war auch nur ein spontaner Gedanke, als der Tom mir das mal vorgeschlagen hatte, als ich mit Cam in der Halle war, keine Ahnung, was da an Leitern rumsteht. Aber nichtsdestotrotz find ichs ein super Bild.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2008)

es war radfahren:










okay tt noch net ganz perfekt war aber der 2. versuch dieses jahres  und der "fotograph" hat ihn ein 2. mal net besser hinbekommen
mfg


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (29. Januar 2008)

Schaut doch fresh aus ralle


----------



## MikeyBoy (30. Januar 2008)

umgreifen beim tabletop ;-)


----------



## -lo2- (31. Januar 2008)

wo wohnst du das es bei dir trocken is??


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2008)

@MikeyBoy ja ich weiß ... warn halt die ersten versuche und da klappt das noch net 100% ^^

@-lo2- bayern in der nähe von münchen war die letzten tage end schön bei milden 10-15°C sonnig und schön trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (31. Januar 2008)

sommer 08 yeah!


----------



## MikeyBoy (5. Februar 2008)

Homegrown Tour Aurich


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2008)

schicke bilder nice


----------



## -lo2- (5. Februar 2008)

jupp die 360s sind sehr geil


----------



## Agent Schmidt (5. Februar 2008)

auf den bilern kommt die lackierung voll geil


----------



## double D (6. Februar 2008)

sehr fein, wie hast abgeschnitten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBoy (6. Februar 2008)

14.pro


----------



## -lo2- (6. Februar 2008)

respekt


----------



## double D (6. Februar 2008)

nicht schlecht, der Herr


----------



## MikeyBoy (6. Februar 2008)

hehe vielen dank


----------



## Agent Schmidt (6. Februar 2008)

Ich war auf geheimer Mission XD


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2008)

okay die bildqualität ist mehr als ******* aber warn nur handys da  bald kommen wieder bessere bilder schwöre 
aber ich liebe die neuen hip sprünge ... heute zum ersten ma richtig getestet 

Cya Ralle


----------



## -lo2- (11. Februar 2008)

tabletops sind gut  onefoottabletops musste noch üben  (kann sie selbst aber garnich  )


----------



## chri55 (17. Februar 2008)

ja, der tt sieht stark aus


----------



## AgentBikes fan (18. Februar 2008)

double d  könntest du vill plz ne part list von deinem smith reinstellen ???


----------



## double D (18. Februar 2008)

na klar, hier erstmal noch Action und drunter die Partlist, Viel Spaß!





A!B Smith s
Chris King
Pike 426
Hindenburg mit 28z Fourierssprocket
Odyssey Freewheel 13z
KMC Kool Chain Sl
NS Naben, Vorbau, Pedale, Lenker
Leaf Venture Rim Aqua
Tabletops
Oro K18 160mm
MacNeil Sl Combo
Snafu Sattelklemme

Ich glaub ich stells mal die Woche bei den Bikes rein zum näher betrachten und STAUNEN (kleiner Scherz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (18. Februar 2008)

mim Bayer in München


----------



## -lo2- (19. Februar 2008)

alle drei bilder top


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2008)

ohh jaaa  ich muss auch ma wieder in oly park das macht richtig lust auf biken


----------



## AgentBikes fan (19. Februar 2008)

danke doubel d hmm wo kriege ich geile blaue felgen in 24 her.....


----------



## -lo2- (19. Februar 2008)

tataa
â¬: grad gesehn das die da in blau garnich lieferbar ist


----------



## AgentBikes fan (19. Februar 2008)

*blitz* deshalb heist es auch only 26 -.-


----------



## double D (20. Februar 2008)

da wirst du wohl Pech haben und selber lackieren müssen. Gibt immo/ gab noch nie blaue 24er Felgen!


----------



## double D (20. Februar 2008)

sorry, doppelpost! Hab grad nochn Bild bekommen von Emmering!
kein Tolles, aber ich denk, ganz nett anzuschauen...


----------



## Son (20. Februar 2008)

inkl. südkurve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (20. Februar 2008)

Die absoluten Stimmungsmacher


----------



## MikeyBoy (20. Februar 2008)

Emmering:
<object width="425" height="373"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G0RLmLPjmJM&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G0RLmLPjmJM&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="373"></embed></object>


weiß nich wie das mit dem genauem link geht, dass man das video direkt sieht^^


----------



## Son (21. Februar 2008)

prraaa


----------



## MikeyBoy (11. April 2008)




----------



## double D (12. April 2008)

nice und Fätt!


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2008)

*http://vimeo.com/940959*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (26. April 2008)




----------



## chri55 (26. April 2008)

laufen to tailwhip rockt.


----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2008)




----------



## double D (28. April 2008)

Und meinen Lieblingstrick in GROß!


----------



## AhOi! (28. April 2008)

Aber immer dir Zunge draussen....


----------



## aynis82 (28. April 2008)

sehr geil 

aynis82


----------



## -lo2- (29. April 2008)

die bilder sind geil.. die vom double d rocken derbe 

mal wieder ein tobogan... hoffe ich bekomme noch mehr bilder vom wochenende


----------



## MTXR (29. April 2008)

sehr nais. hat der tt da oben eigentlich irgendeinen speziellen namen ? ich mein rad ist ja nicht waagerecht sondern senkrecht


----------



## double D (30. April 2008)

Ich glaub Invert TT, aber ehrlich gesagt, Scheiß auf den Namen ;-)

Nice Tobogan!


----------



## Son (30. April 2008)

invert ist das nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (30. April 2008)

was dann, würd mich auch mal interessieren?


----------



## Son (30. April 2008)

ich hab keine ahnung


----------



## -lo2- (30. April 2008)

hm... glaub sowas ähnliches ist ein unturndown hab ich mal gehört  aber sonst wüsst ich jetz auch nix


----------



## double D (30. April 2008)

beim Turndown ist der lenker um 180 gedreht bei mir nicht, ich nenns einfach mal KyleStyle!


----------



## -lo2- (30. April 2008)

ja deswegen ja auch UNturndown... so wurd das hier zumindest mal genannt glaub ich...  

mit kyle style weiß wenigstens jeder was gemeint is


----------



## AgentBikes fan (30. April 2008)

ne frage ike bin 170 gross soll ich den orange dann in grösse s/m koofen ? 


sry 4 spam


----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2008)

ja wieso nicht??


der tobogan ist nais


----------



## -lo2- (30. April 2008)

du hast nen orange und fragst ob du ihn in s/m kaufen sollst?


----------



## AgentBikes fan (30. April 2008)

nei nic hhole mior erst ein hab da schon mal reingeschrieben ...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (30. April 2008)

achso. nimm halt einfach s/m


----------



## AgentBikes fan (1. Mai 2008)

oke



suche ene ne gute 31.6 sattel stütze


----------



## [email protected] (1. Mai 2008)

Klick
nimm das was passt und dir gefällt??


----------



## crazy-spy (1. Mai 2008)

der cdracer hat nen orange zu verkaufn, meld dich ma bei ihm


----------



## -lo2- (3. Mai 2008)

soo heute endlich mal meine videocam von saturn wiederbekommen.... ^^ aufnahmen sind vom winter, der dirtteil von heute. hoffe ich krieg in der nächsten zeit mal wieder besseres material zusammen 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0G44D-d2Q4I


----------



## MikeyBoy (4. Mai 2008)

von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (4. Mai 2008)

sehr nice


----------



## double D (5. Mai 2008)

Schaut guad aus, nur ein bissl dunkel


----------



## MTXR (5. Mai 2008)

double D schrieb:


> Schaut guad aus, nur ein bissl dunkel



ist doch egal, solange man den superman seatgrab erkennen kann.


----------



## AgentBikes fan (5. Mai 2008)

du meinst den no foot cancan


----------



## MikeyBoy (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

AgentBikes fan schrieb:


> du meinst den no foot cancan



ohhh maaaan das sollte doch ein witz sein ... aber erwarte jetzt nicht dass ich ihn dir erkläre les die beiden posts nach dem nfcancan durch

netter nohander


----------



## Son (5. Mai 2008)

du meinst den backflip?!


----------



## double D (6. Mai 2008)

kein Tailwhip?!


----------



## MikeyBoy (6. Mai 2008)




----------



## AgentBikes fan (6. Mai 2008)

omg das ist ja schlimm .!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (6. Mai 2008)

da gayt noch was!


----------



## AhOi! (7. Mai 2008)

So gayt das...


----------



## Son (7. Mai 2008)

aight


----------



## MikeyBoy (7. Mai 2008)

jaja du arschi machst auch nich rechts rum, ich hab da noch sone bremse im weg


----------



## AhOi! (7. Mai 2008)

brakeless??


----------



## double D (7. Mai 2008)

oder Turmbauen!


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2008)

ich finde immer noch dass das ein reiner bmx trick ist naja wayne


----------



## AhOi! (7. Mai 2008)

hmm eigentlich sind alle tricks ja bmx tricks...


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2008)

ja okaaay da haste recht ^^ aber ich finde halt der trick sollte mit dem bmx gemacht werden - jetzt steht das da, was ich sagen wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammbock. (11. Mai 2008)

ich find das einer der schönsten tricks überhaupt!


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2008)

pics by luis


----------



## AhOi! (13. Mai 2008)

wo ist denn das?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2008)

ich hoffe das ist ironisch gemeint oder?

wenn nicht, dass ist der air dirt am münchner flughafen^^


----------



## AhOi! (15. Mai 2008)

ach du schei?e.. ist das unser Flughafen? sieht so grün aus..


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2008)

jop das ist unser flughafen ^^ naja hat sich aber wieder einiges getan ... heute ist auch noch n bagger draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (18. Mai 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2008)

mehr gibbet dazu net zu sagen


----------



## AhOi! (18. Mai 2008)

Flugkröte die denkt sie wär ein Adler???


----------



## double D (18. Mai 2008)




----------



## MikeyBoy (18. Mai 2008)

drycup


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2008)

krasser scheiß - sehr geil


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2008)

gestern und heute

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLdknNhO7A0


----------



## AhOi! (28. Mai 2008)

nett


----------



## double D (28. Mai 2008)

der Sound is cool


----------



## aynis82 (28. Mai 2008)

double D schrieb:


> der Sound is cool



stimmt der is echt lässig  

wer isn dit ?

aynis82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2008)

Acid House Kings - This Heart Is A Stone


----------



## skieur (3. Juni 2008)

Ich probiers demnächst nochmal mitm kleinen Rad
Hier die verzweifelten versuche eines 270
Guck ma Bewegtbild


----------



## double D (4. Juni 2008)

Wagrain vom Wochenende


----------



## Munich-Biker (4. Juni 2008)

und das auf den interessanten absprüngen, nich schlecht


----------



## aynis82 (4. Juni 2008)

WOW  

aynis82


----------



## aynis82 (4. Juni 2008)

*hier mal wat von mir...*






aynis82


----------



## chri55 (4. Juni 2008)

diese Schneise da hinten im Wald sieht sehr interessant aus...
kann man da irgendwas hinzimmern?


----------



## aynis82 (4. Juni 2008)

wohl eher nicht da es sich hier auf dem bild um die downhill strecke genauer der speedtable in thale handelt !

aynis82


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2008)

mäh mäh mäh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (10. Juni 2008)

schöner Trick


----------



## AhOi! (10. Juni 2008)

musst du an den absprung machen.. da isser schöner...


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2008)

mal schaun was ich tun kann


----------



## Prokovjev (11. Juni 2008)

hier mal ein Xup...


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2008)

sehr schön vielleicht noch die beine ein bisschen druchstrecken


----------



## Prokovjev (11. Juni 2008)

ich werd mal drauf achten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (16. Juni 2008)

> und das auf den interessanten absprüngen, nich schlecht



hab die Absprünge mittlerweile Umgebaut, Jetzt lassen sie sich richtig geil springen 

Letzte Woche hab ich mitm Phillip den Wagraintrailer gedreht, müsste die, oder nächste Woche Online gehen, sind ein paar geile Dinger dabei, also seit gespannt, wenns Online ist, stell ich den Link rein, also Augen auf

Grüße


----------



## double D (20. Juni 2008)

Check this out!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=I7AQM2eHnZE

bin der mit Ellenbogenschonern!


----------



## aynis82 (20. Juni 2008)

kurzes vid... aber dafür FETT 

aynis82


----------



## Phil (20. Juni 2008)

double D schrieb:


> Check this out!
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=I7AQM2eHnZE
> 
> bin der mit Ellenbogenschonern!



Sehr geil, Respekt !


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juli 2008)




----------



## double D (3. Juli 2008)




----------



## aynis82 (4. Juli 2008)

wehe du verdienst mit dem schei55 NICHT den geld, sonst komm ich und hau dich 

du hast es echt drauf... (wie die meisten hier) 

aynis82


----------



## Prokovjev (4. Juli 2008)

ich hab da mal ein kleines video zusammengeschreinert:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj1yqLbZo28


----------



## double D (4. Juli 2008)

aynis82 schrieb:


> wehe du verdienst mit dem schei55 NICHT den geld, sonst komm ich und hau dich
> 
> du hast es echt drauf... (wie die meisten hier)
> 
> aynis82



merci, aber ich warte.....


----------



## chri55 (4. Juli 2008)

Prokovjev schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ein kleines video zusammengeschreinert:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj1yqLbZo28



schön! 
wo lernt man so lange Manuals?  vor allem so ruhig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (4. Juli 2008)

aynis82 schrieb:


> wehe du verdienst mit dem schei55 NICHT den geld, sonst komm ich und hau dich



Ja freili.. er bekommt von uns einen haufen kohle am ende jeden monats...
der neue Porsche is scho bestellt


----------



## Phil (4. Juli 2008)

Prokovjev schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ein kleines video zusammengeschreinert:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj1yqLbZo28



Sehr geil, das nächste mal bitte Helm auf und mir verraten welche Nabe du hinten fährst (rückwärts ohne Treten..)?


----------



## double D (4. Juli 2008)

was, Porsche? dann aber bitte den Cayenne turbo mit AHK, damit ich meine 456 Agentbikes Prototypen auch Transportieren kann


----------



## Prokovjev (4. Juli 2008)

Phil schrieb:


> Sehr geil, das nächste mal bitte Helm auf und mir verraten welche Nabe du hinten fährst (rückwärts ohne Treten..)?



ich hab die khe geisha (freecoaster) mtb version drin. macht sehr viel spaß. bin gerade beim fakie manual üben


----------



## MikeyBoy (21. August 2008)

mal wieder was neues von mir

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=41243000

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=41243000">mikeyboysummer</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=41243000,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=41243000,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></object>


----------



## AhOi! (21. August 2008)

sehr nice.... lookback gayt....
die aufnahmen vom dry cup sind geil...


----------



## double D (2. September 2008)

Streetsession Muc, leider nur ein Bild von mir in Action....


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2008)

naja ich hab 2 bilder von mir in action aber dein bild ist wenigstens fett xD


----------



## double D (3. September 2008)

Merci, aber da haben doch so viele fotos gemacht, da muß doch noch mehr gehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (8. September 2008)

sorry, Doppelpost, aber was haltet ihr davon, aus Wagrain!


----------



## Prokovjev (8. September 2008)

geile action!!! sehr nice 

mein fakie manual macht fortschritte:






das war bisher der weiteste


----------



## AhOi! (8. September 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2008)

holy shit damn nice!!!

krasser manual ich bekomm sowas keinen meter hin


----------



## Phil (11. September 2008)

geile sache


----------



## double D (12. September 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (29. September 2008)

Jungs, was ist da los? der fred schläft schon fast....
damit er weiter am leben bleibt noch ein paar Bild von den letzten beiden WE´s, bin mal DH Rennen gefahren und hier die Bilder dazu:


----------



## AhOi! (29. September 2008)

Werd morgen mal a foto von meinem derzeitigen krückenmoped posten...


----------



## [email protected] (30. September 2008)

die letzte action bis der cooper gerissen ist:
(der tailtap is brakeless und so auch end simpel )










leider bekomm ich diese verf***ten airs net höher ich glaube ich mach da was falsch oder die quater gibt einfach net mehr her ...


in na woche gibts dann bilder von meinem neuen agent


----------



## chri55 (30. September 2008)

Prokovjev schrieb:


> geile action!!! sehr nice
> 
> mein fakie manual macht fortschritte:
> 
> ...



sehr sehr geil!

@Ralle: Garantie oder ein anderer Agent?


----------



## [email protected] (30. September 2008)

garantie denke ich kommt nich in frage weil ich bremskabelaufnahmen abgeflext habe und das sattelrohr gekürzt habe .... also neuer agent


----------



## MTXR (30. September 2008)

für höhere airs schneller fahren


----------



## AhOi! (1. Oktober 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> garantie denke ich kommt nich in frage weil ich bremskabelaufnahmen abgeflext habe und das sattelrohr gekürzt habe .... also neuer agent



Wer macht denn auch sowas... gewichtsfetischist

Mein altes Rad wog 17,6kg bei 24zoll, singlespeed und einer bremse..


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2008)

MTXR schrieb:


> für höhere airs schneller fahren



naja wenn man den airs mit hoher geschwindigkeit nicht mächitg ist, kann ich auch nigs machen 

und nur so nebenbei, mit meinem bmx schaff ich höhere airs .. 


naja wayne 

@AhOi: ja weißte sonst wäre der sattel net weiter runter gegangen und die schaltungs aufnahmen brauch ich eh net ^^

tja mein schulfahrad dürfte auch sowas wiegen


----------



## Prokovjev (12. Oktober 2008)

scheiss wetter, ich könnt kotzen...


----------



## double D (12. Oktober 2008)

xup is zwar 180°, wirkt aber ein bißchen verkrampft...und scheiß wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prokovjev (13. Oktober 2008)

meinst du mit "verkrampft" zu weit über bike gelehnt?


----------



## double D (13. Oktober 2008)

joa scho, relaxen und zurücklehnen und die arme strecken


----------



## double D (13. Oktober 2008)

Its a new trick:
downsideunturndown3er


----------



## AhOi! (13. Oktober 2008)

du bist so toll.. kann ich ein autogramm haben??

Spätestens Dezember biste fällig.. har har


----------



## [email protected] (13. Oktober 2008)

bist nur toll


----------



## Prokovjev (13. Oktober 2008)

double D schrieb:


> xup is zwar 180°, wirkt aber ein bißchen verkrampft...und scheiß wetter



jo ich kam n bisschen hecklastig... deswegen so hässlich


und dein "downsideunturndown3er (wtf?)" sieht hammergeil aus


----------



## AhOi! (13. Oktober 2008)

Das gegenstück dazu:
360Lookdown

geht auch als opposite360lookback


----------



## [email protected] (13. Oktober 2008)

AhOi! schrieb:


> bild
> 
> Das gegenstück dazu:
> 360Lookdown
> ...



aber ins foampit 

spass ist auch fett das bild


----------



## AhOi! (13. Oktober 2008)

Das bild is 2 jahre alt..(da darfs noch a foampit sein)
 mach die inzwischen (wenn ich mal fahren dürfte) auch aus banks herraus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (13. Oktober 2008)

aber du ziehst mit der Rotation, ich dagegen, hehehe...


----------



## AhOi! (13. Oktober 2008)

beim opposite360lookback is alles entgegengesetzt..

BÄM!


----------



## double D (14. Oktober 2008)

wir werden uns schon mal treffen...


----------



## Prokovjev (14. Oktober 2008)

einigen wir uns darauf dass ihr es beide drauf habt


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2008)

ne streitet euch xD


----------



## AhOi! (14. Oktober 2008)

double D schrieb:


> wir werden uns schon mal treffen...



spätestens im agent video..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (15. Oktober 2008)

AhOi! schrieb:


> spätestens im agent video..



coole Sache, wusste noch gar nicht, dass´ eins geben wird.....werd erstmal fit, dann kannst weiterträumen


----------



## AhOi! (16. Oktober 2008)

ich hab da schon pläne..
sicher weißt du das.. hab mir doch ne hd cam geholt..


----------



## double D (16. Oktober 2008)

guad, feine gschicht! übern Winter?


----------



## AhOi! (16. Oktober 2008)

evtl...


----------



## AhOi! (23. Oktober 2008)

Mal in der alten fotokiste gekramt..
Ende Dezember darf ich auch endlich wieder fahren (und das nach einem Jahr)

Lookback:





Leogang:





Leogang:





Arnulfpark Bunnyhop Invert Air:


----------



## double D (23. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (2. November 2008)

kann ihn jetzt


----------



## double D (12. Januar 2009)

um den Fred mal wieder zu Wecken:

ein paar Bilder von der letzten Resisession, mittlerweile auch beide übern 3. gestanden


----------



## Tom-Ass (12. Januar 2009)

Verdammt gut ! Respekt


----------



## MikeyBoy (6. Februar 2009)

ich leb auch noch:






















bin übrigens inner wicked 13. geworden und in aurich 12. pro klasse natürlich ;-)
naja bis dann man sieht sich in emmering hoff ich =)

edit:
achja in marseille war ich auch noch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prokovjev (6. Februar 2009)

war das die homegrown tour?


----------



## MikeyBoy (6. Februar 2009)

jap.


----------



## MTXR (6. Februar 2009)

sauber mikey !


----------



## Prokovjev (6. Februar 2009)

kann mich dem lob nur anschliessen


----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (6. Februar 2009)

mikey du kanone du


----------



## double D (9. Februar 2009)

Mr.Tüte.! schrieb:


> mikey du kanone du



Gratuliere, bin ja mal auf emmering gespannt ;-)


----------



## AhOi! (12. Februar 2009)

Aber Hallo....!
Ich will was sehen von euch beiden...!

Gibt auch nen keks..


----------



## double D (16. Februar 2009)

Vid von meinem Run in Emmering

http://www.vimeo.com/user1301935/videos


----------



## Prokovjev (16. Februar 2009)

geile sache. sind n paar schöne dinger dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBoy (17. Februar 2009)

respekt der liebe herr teamkollege..
ich habs leider net mehr geschafft, ich dachte auch kohlen würden vllt nicht reichen oder so.
aber was geht denn mit nächste woche montag und dienstag hat da zufällig das a!b team zeit?? 
und auch vielen dank für die blumen für die anderen bilder von mir 
bis dann mikey


----------



## AhOi! (18. Februar 2009)

kommste nach München?


----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (18. Februar 2009)

aiaiaiai


----------



## Prokovjev (18. Februar 2009)

aus der neubrandenburger halle, welche ja leider bald abgerissen wird


----------

